# Opinion as to continue...



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Well said. The yarn police were trying to convince me here that I was surely going to kill or maim some poor homeless person by knitting a Red Heart hat to keep them warm. The discussion started about the price of yarn. I wonder why some find it necessary to change the structure of a forum for their agenda. I also am getting tired of the overtones of 'I know so much better'.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with both of you. That discussion was not nice. Besides telling people they were subjecting people to a possible fire hazard, on hats and mittens, ?? we were also told we weren't helping people unless things we knit were made of natural fibers. They claimed acrylic hats and mittens wouldn't help keep people warm. I live near Green Bay WI often referred to as "the frozen trundra" and I'm betting 95 percent of the people wear hats and mittens made of acrylic. I haven't heard of it being a problem. Anyway, aren't I better off making ten sets of acrylic hats and mittens for local kids who have none than one or two wool sets because that is all I can afford to make in that material. Don't let the know it all's get to you. Most of us live in the real world where we do the best we can with what we have.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Please don't take it to heart. There is nothing wrong with acrylic, if that is your choice. You know, millions must choose acrylic or craft stores wouldn't sell so much. I do love wools, and I do some spinning too, BUT there is nothing like acrylic for wearing like iron. great for family room afghans, slippers, pillows, dog blankets, and much more. Acrylic will melt if caught on fire, but most of the clothing we wear are synthetics, or mixed. Please try to ignore those who aren't so nice. There are more nice on this forum than nasty.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> Please don't take it to heart. There is nothing wrong with acrylic, if that is your choice. You know, millions must choose acrylic or craft stores wouldn't sell so much. I do love wools, and I do some spinning too, BUT there is nothing like acrylic for wearing like iron. great for family room afghans, slippers, pillows, dog blankets, and much more. Acrylic will melt if caught on fire, but most of the clothing we wear are synthetics, or mixed. Please try to ignore those who aren't so nice. There are more nice on this forum than nasty.


Thank you for your kind words. I have no access to anything but Red Heart because the only retail store in town is Walmart, the 'City' is 30 miles away and I don't drive. I have knit Red Heart for myself and my family for many, many years. As I get older I just find less humor in people who need to constantly correct you. And yes, the people are nice over all, but you can not have a conversation when you are totally shouted and shut down as we were yesterday.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

And thank you for your kindness. It means a lot.


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't let others sway your opinions. Follow your heart and be happy...


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

I missed the original post but would like to say that I find no problem with using acrylics & especially for homeless shelters. Caring for wools could really present a problem not just in this instance but also for many other people. I use acrylics for that reason plus the expense of wools & wool blends. No doubt wool is warmer but any hat, scarf, etc is better than not having one. There are purists in all areas of life but fortunately most of them are kind enough to keep their opinions to themselves to avoid hurting someone else's feelings.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

maxikat60 said:


> Don't let others sway your opinions. Follow your heart and be happy...


Indeed I will. Thank you for the bright words.  
They help.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???

I have, and am sure many have.

I knit with what I can afford. No one has ever gone up in flames while wearing anything I have made. My bottom line is....I really don't care what anyone else uses or likes or hates, or can afford. My pleasure comes from the creation, not the cost of my yarns..and if or when, someone I make something for whines, because I used red heart..or caron. ..or whatever..then I might listen to their likes, and try to use other yarn for them, or they can do without....

It is about the joy,the creation, and the giving from your hands to theirs....KNIT on!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


Yes yes and yes. Thank you ladylsk. That is and was the point of yesterday's forum!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The BULLYING here is getting out of line. The yarn snobs are exactly that! Don't let them get to you.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kareo said:


> Exactly. The BULLYING here is getting out of line. The yarn snobs are exactly that! Don't let them get to you.


Thank you :!: and I LOVE your avatar.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I agree with both of you. That discussion was not nice. Besides telling people they were subjecting people to a possible fire hazard, on hats and mittens, ?? we were also told we weren't helping people unless things we knit were made of natural fibers. They claimed acrylic hats and mittens wouldn't help keep people warm. I live near Green Bay WI often referred to as "the frozen trundra" and I'm betting 95 percent of the people wear hats and mittens made of acrylic. I haven't heard of it being a problem. Anyway, aren't I better off making ten sets of acrylic hats and mittens for local kids who have none than one or two wool sets because that is all I can afford to make in that material. Don't let the know it all's get to you. Most of us live in the real world where we do the best we can with what we have.


Very true, these people throw the baby out with the bathwater, AND they are not consistent. They get carried away.

When I skiied, I was clad in head to toe in acrylic and was very comfortable. The worst ski garment I ever owned was made of pure wool: it smelled, it pilled, it was heavy as a dead sheep.

Dont' take htis to heart. You really have to shrug them off, just ignore them. You have a lot to contribute, so I do hope you stay.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Very true, these people throw the baby out with the bathwater, AND they are not consistent. They get carried away.
> 
> When I skiied, I was clad in head to toe in acrylic and was very comfortable. The worst ski garment I ever owned was made of pure wool: it smelled, it pilled, it was heavy as a dead sheep.
> 
> Dont' take htis to heart. You really have to shrug them off, just ignore them. You have a lot to contribute, so I do hope you stay.


Thank you, thank you, I have to remember that people like you made me like this place! Thanks.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I too missed yesterdays forum posting - I must have been knitting some acrylic gloves and hats for our local mitten tree. 
Most people would rather have acrylic hats and gloves for themselves and children as they can be thrown in the washer and dryer without a disaster! I only wear acrylic myself now as every wool hat I have knitted has been washed by mistake!! Please stay  There are many here who would be saddened if you stopped sharing your knitting with us.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I read some of the posts on the original topic...after reading them, this is what I feel I need to say..please excuse me if I hurt anyones feelings...

I, am in the medical field..the synthetics do melt, but that being said..the most horrific burns I have ever seen, in the burn unit......is from, propane, gas, the persons own body hair, flannel,...I have seen little ones burned beyond belief, from propane tanks exploding, I have helped with skin grafts on a young woman who was terribly burned, oil 
fire,started in her own kitchen....if I never did any of the things that could possibly hurt myself or someone else, I wouldn't even be able to sit in my own home, there is a wood frame, stuffing in my chairs, when do we say , no I am not going to be afraid to live??? 

I believe that one should follow their hearts, if your heart is where it should be, then you will never question your own decisions....when you give, give from your heart, that is all that really matters...not how much it cost to make, or what yarn you use, or don't use....follow your heart and do the best you can, everyday, with what you have....peace out


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I go with what I can afford, even if it's not much. Like you said ladysjk, it's about the creation and doing what makes you happy whether anybody agrees with you or not. Sometimes the dumbest, smallest of things can mean the world to someone and I can tell you they don't care where you're yarn came from or how much it cost.

What if you're only limited to acrylic yarn, even Red Heart because of the stores you're by? What if acrylic yarn is the only thing you're not allergic to? Many variables, but do what you love with the yarn you love using. Like anything else, it's all preference unless there is something specific needed and if the recipient doesn't appreciate whatever you made, they don't appreciate you. Don't take it personal, they just don't know what you do. Just saying.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm NOT a bully, though I have definite feelings on how we should be using our limited sources of petrochemicals...please hear me out.

Petrochemicals are for all intents and purposes based in "crude oil". While I live in one of the most oil rich county's in this country...there is another side of the fence. This valuable resource that we call "oil" has it's limits and it's needed by so many. It is an "energy" source, that one day will be depleted. Perhaps not in my lifetime...but in the near future. 

I personally have made changes in my lifestyle to protect this valuable resource and not "take advantage" of it. I don't use the plastic bags offered by so many retailers...as these are petrochemical based. What will we do when our oil sources have been depleted? 


Well knitting with acrylic yarn will be a thing of the past as those petrochemicals will have more "value" for other uses, like heating homes.

There are many who like to "tout" the myth of the commonality of "wool allergies" but if you research the subject you will find that a true wool allergy is not that common. Generally a "contact dematitis" (skin sensitivity)is the cause. 

As we try to reduce out dependance on foreign oil sources we should expect that natural fibers will replace the "petrochemical" fibers that flood our markets...how did our previous generations ever survive?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

courier770 said:


> I'm NOT a bully, though I have definite feelings on how we should be using our limited sources of petrochemicals...please hear me out.
> 
> Petrochemicals are for all intents and purposes based in "crude oil". While I live in one of the most oil rich county's in this country...there is another side of the fence. This valuable resource that we call "oil" has it's limits and it's needed by so many. It is an "energy" source, that one day will be depleted. Perhaps not in my lifetime...but in the near future.
> 
> ...


With add due respect I hear and understand every word of your concerns about the environment and personal safety. I only wish that you would hear from those of us who do not have the means of choice. Of course I would choose to knit Merino wool or Alpaca, and be correct all the way around.
Regrettably, I am not able to avail myself of anything other than Red Heart or on occasion Caron. Acrylic apparel is sold in almost every retail store in the country. Why are we the knitters of acrylic the threat?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I guess I missed this subject and I am happy to said so! I so dislike what is being mentioned. If I see a yarn I like and will use I don't care what anyone else says about it. I enjoy working with acrylics because they last so well. I also love working with and wearing wool. To each their own and enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I guess I missed this subject and I am happy to said so! I so dislike what is being mentioned. If I see a yarn I like and will use I don't care what anyone else says about it. I enjoy working with acrylics because they last so well. I also love working with and wearing wool. To each their own and enjoy what you are doing.


That would be the rational thought here.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I buy what I can afford and what I like -- colour / feeling of the yarn and again price!! Usually acrylic or an acrylic mix---don't really care what anyone else likes or doesn't like--unless they buy it and give it to me --- it is my choice.....yes I could probably afford the $30 skein of something fancy but I really don't see the reason --- just to say I did doesn't make sense and I don't have any fancy reason for what I use or don't use!! 

Bottom line.......whoever holds the needles gets to chose what it put on them............knit on and enjoy!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Well said. The yarn police were trying to convince me here that I was surely going to kill or maim some poor homeless person by knitting a Red Heart hat to keep them warm. The discussion started about the price of yarn. I wonder why some find it necessary to change the structure of a forum for their agenda. I also am getting tired of the overtones of 'I know so much better'.


I often wonder why some people sit in judgment so easily. I would imagine that Red Heart is used just as much as may other yarns. Personally, I have used it for years for anything I want to wear well. I have knit sweaters, scarves hats, cowls, heavy socks, mittens - just about everything - and I have never once heard of anyone being burned by it. I knit or crochet 11 afghans last year for my family members most was in red heart worsted weight yarn. they don't lose their shape, they wear well, they can be washed. so lets leave poor Red Heart alone.

I don't go on the threads and knock people who use other yarns, so I wonder why people feel the need to knock one of the yarns I use.I have heard over and over how hard it is. It is perfectly okay for people to like one type of yarn over another. There is also the price factor. If you wash it it doesn't shrink, and softens beautifully.

I am in the process of make cowls now for christmas and some are of Red heart. So I would suggest each of us uses whatever yarn we like and that we don't criticize or talk down to anyone else for a different choice than ours.

I still have a sweater I designed and made l0 years ago using acrylic yarn -- it is like new. just my opinion.

---
It reminds me of the quilting world. I was organizing a quilt show and I was told by two ladies that we should not 'allow' machine quilted quilts to be in the juried quilts as "they aren't real quilts"- Machines make life so much easier and I used my machine for all my quilting and thread painting - so who decided it was wrong?

It is fine to have an opinion, but at least be polite about it and don't take yourselves so seriously. that is my opinion only. you are welcome to use whatever yarn you wish.

Some things are better using natural fibers - when that works better that is what I use. so lets enjoy the knitting, ladies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I buy what I can afford and what I like -- colour / feeling of the yarn and again price!! Usually acrylic or an acrylic mix---don't really care what anyone else likes or doesn't like--unless they buy it and give it to me --- it is my choice.....yes I could probably afford the $30 skein of something fancy but I really don't see the reason --- just to say I did doesn't make sense and I don't have any fancy reason for what I use or don't use!!
> 
> Bottom line.......whoever holds the needles gets to chose what it put on them............knit on and enjoy!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Indeed so. Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I agree with both of you. That discussion was not nice. Besides telling people they were subjecting people to a possible fire hazard, on hats and mittens, ?? we were also told we weren't helping people unless things we knit were made of natural fibers. They claimed acrylic hats and mittens wouldn't help keep people warm. I live near Green Bay WI often referred to as "the frozen trundra" and I'm betting 95 percent of the people wear hats and mittens made of acrylic. I haven't heard of it being a problem. Anyway, aren't I better off making ten sets of acrylic hats and mittens for local kids who have none than one or two wool sets because that is all I can afford to make in that material. Don't let the know it all's get to you. Most of us live in the real world where we do the best we can with what we have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Designer1234, I just wanted to say, what a great smile! From ear to ear!!! Must be joy in your spirit to be able to smile so!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I appreciate your words more than I can tell you. Thanks so much.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Designer1234, I just wanted to say, what a great smile! From ear to ear!!! Must be joy in your spirit to be able to smile so!


And enough caring kind words to make me grin again!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

You go girl!! I want to tell you, I can afford to buy the expensive yarn..but..I question myself...

Expensive yarn??? Help GS go to college??

Expensive yarn?? Buy my GD that prom dress??
or, my other grandson to pay to play sports??
or my other grandson, to go to a preschool??
or,pay to have a landscaper take care of my families gravesite?
To buy food for the local food bank??
Send a gift to The March of Dimes, because they helped my little brother provide a special wheel chair for my nephew, who is now gone??
To help someone who lost their job and was losing their home??
To decide between what I should do, and can do, or pay alot more for yarn, and not have the extra to give??

There is so much sadness in the world, that I make the choices I believe are best for me..may not be best for everyone, but it is for me...You are blessed everyday, there is so much to be grateful for, to dwell on the negative will poison your soul..and you heart will be empty...look for the best and you will find the best...there are lessons I have learned in my life that I value above all else....

The one I practice most...when someone SHOWS you who they are, believe them...I truly wish people could search out the good and not the bad, to live everyday as if it may be your last....leave behind a legacy of love. I would rather people say upon my death..she loved everyday of her life, and did the best she could, not...she used the most exquisite yarns.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Well said. The yarn police were trying to convince me here that I was surely going to kill or maim some poor homeless person by knitting a Red Heart hat to keep them warm. The discussion started about the price of yarn. I wonder why some find it necessary to change the structure of a forum for their agenda. I also am getting tired of the overtones of 'I know so much better'.


You have the cutest dog on the planet, so who cares what the yarn police think?! I hate the aggressive nastiness too. Knitters are nice people who are very giving. That's all that matters in my book!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> You have the cutest dog on the planet, so who cares what the yarn police think?! I hate the aggressive nastiness too. Knitters are nice people who are very giving. That's all that matters in my book!


Oh, you are a breath of fresh air and balm to my soul today!. It was a bad week, and I just let the trash stick to me, I guess. Thank you all for boost! Bless.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> You go girl!! I want to tell you, I can afford to buy the expensive yarn..but..I question myself...
> 
> Expensive yarn??? Help GS go to college??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the perspective. You are so right!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I agree with both of you. That discussion was not nice. Besides telling people they were subjecting people to a possible fire hazard, on hats and mittens, ?? we were also told we weren't helping people unless things we knit were made of natural fibers. They claimed acrylic hats and mittens wouldn't help keep people warm. I live near Green Bay WI often referred to as "the frozen trundra" and I'm betting 95 percent of the people wear hats and mittens made of acrylic. I haven't heard of it being a problem. Anyway, aren't I better off making ten sets of acrylic hats and mittens for local kids who have none than one or two wool sets because that is all I can afford to make in that material. Don't let the know it all's get to you. Most of us live in the real world where we do the best we can with what we have.


I live in Canada and use acrylic for lots of my winter wear -- it is warm. I doubt too may people get any colder weather than here when it is bitterly cold. I have made gifts for so many people and never once have I heard a problem and all my gifts are worn in the winter here.

It does make me frustrated that people can't enjoy the knitting and can't stop the judging. Best to ignore their posts. They are the ones with the problem in my opinion.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have used acrylic yarns since Adam was a cowboy,and nothing in this big wide world will stop me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Designer 1234

Thanks for writing what you did in a very nice way.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I also didn't read the post, i'm sorry you feel that way too. I personally buy just acrylic too, mostly because at this moment in time it's the one I can afford. I hope you find I agree, as long as you enjoy your knitting, and crochet, that's what counts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too missed the orginal posting- the yarn I would have been working with is 50% wool and 50% acrylic. I use whatever is most suitable- and fits into the budget. those of us who can afford the high class yarns good for them, but many can't. I love many of the acrylics I knit with. 
Some lovely responses here as well.
And just as aside- many charities will only take acrylics becuase of washability. Most people needing to be supplied with knitted items are unlikely to be able to carefully wash them-and even superwash wool tends to need a bit more care. And allergies are more likely to wool type products tha acrylics.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

One persons honey is another persons poison.
We all think different there is no right or wrong on this earth ! Use yarn that makes you happy.
When my kids were young I could only afford the cheapest yarn I could find but still knit and love it !
Give me two sticks and any kind of string and I will be HAPPY


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

Please do not take it to heart. I have NEVER understood why some people think they have the right to criticize others, we make our own choices.

By the way 95% of the wool I use is acrylic for many reasons ie cost, choice of colours, easy care especially with washing etc. 

You go girl, enjoy your knitting.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit with the yarn you like and can afford. I knit with acrylic for the same reason you do, charity and donation knitting. Most charities specify acrylic only, for the ease of caring for it. When I knit for myself, usually shawls, I purchase natural fibers because that's what I want.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Both my mom and I have used almost exclusively acrylic yarns, mostly from Red Heart. She used to make the most beautiful afghans, wall hangings, and sweaters mostly. I still have one of my favorite crochet afghans that she made on my bed, and it looks just as good now as when she first made it. No one ever thought of her work as not as good because she used acrylic yarn. They were all appreciative of her gifts. I don't have her talent (she could whip up almost anything), but I'm still trying. And I intend to use acrylic or whatever yarn I find at my local Walmart or Joann's. I say use whatever yarn you enjoy working with and relax with this wonderful hobby!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

maxikat60 said:


> Don't let others sway your opinions. Follow your heart and be happy...


That is my feelings exactly. I only use acrylic yarn due to allergies. Follow your heart. Love this forum and don't let a few get you down.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Frogger said:


> I buy what I can afford and what I like -- colour / feeling of the yarn and again price!! Usually acrylic or an acrylic mix---don't really care what anyone else likes or doesn't like--unless they buy it and give it to me --- it is my choice.....yes I could probably afford the $30 skein of something fancy but I really don't see the reason --- just to say I did doesn't make sense and I don't have any fancy reason for what I use or don't use!!
> 
> Bottom line.......whoever holds the needles gets to chose what it put on them............knit on and enjoy!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't let anyone on this forum upset you. If you do, then you let them win.

It is nobody's business what items you choose to knit and what yarn you choose to knit them with.

I love the expensive, luscious wools and have bought some and have some in my stash, but since I have retired and am on a fixed income, I cannot afford to buy it exclusively. I have found many, many different acrylic yarns that have the lush look and feel of those expensive yarns and I dare anyone to tell me that I cannot knit with them when I choose to do so.

I also love the superwash wools and like to knit with it and a lot of it is as affordable as some of the acrylics, but some people just plain do not like to wear wool. My daughter, for one, does not want anything wool and has requested acrylics that she can just throw into the washer and dryer. She is not going to hand wash and line dry anything. That is her choice and I knit things for her and her children that fit that criteria. Her husband is a firefighter and he has yet to run across any victims of the "acrylic yarn melt" phenomenon.

I'm not saying it hasn't happened. Of course, it has, but I dare anyone out there to find one product on the market that someone has not had a mishap with.

Don't let anyone bully you when it comes to your knitting. Everyone has their own opinion and they are entitled to that opinion ... it's just a shame when some people get so nasty and spiteful in thinking their opinion is the ONLY one that counts. It's not ... just shake it off and move on.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Please don't leave because of people who should know better. Our craft is for enjoyment,ours and what we share by giving to others. Continue to share your heart with your craft and hang with those of us who do the same.

Hugs


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with using acrylics,it serves it's purpose in most items,keeps the cost of knitting down,lot's of people wouldn't be able to afford to knit if the knitting police had their way,so leave folk to knit with what they can afford, or prefer to knit with,choose the yarn you want and the knitting police can go to hell in a handcart, I love and use the more expensive yarns for shawls and socks etc, but I also knit with acrylics,many charities would loose out if it weren't for knitters using up their acrylic stash, so ignore the nasties and enjoy what you do,and don't leave because of them.........


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Please don't take discussions like that to your heart and stay around. If you're happy with acrylic then use it and don't listen to anyone griping about it. 
I personally prefer mostly wool yarns, but that is really simply my personal preference and NO ONE has to share it. And I would absolutely have NO right whatsoever to tell other people that acrylic is bad. It's not!
So cheer up and use acrylic as much as you desire. We have so much plastic around and on us (who wears cotton or wool coats only)? And what about trousers (which often contain some "plastic" fibres? And micro fibre clothing? If you really get close to a fire, there's more than enough to burn up, so socks or slippers really won't make a difference anyway .


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

marylin said:


> One persons honey is another persons poison.
> We all think different there is no right or wrong on this earth ! Use yarn that makes you happy.
> When my kids were young I could only afford the cheapest yarn I could find but still knit and love it !
> Give me two sticks and any kind of string and I will be HAPPY


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it's reasonable to post a view or a warning, especially if its something you feel strongly about. However once it's out there that's it. Labouring the point especially on a thread that's started from a different and light hearted premise just turns off this reader. And belittling the efforts of someone who is knitting for charity with a good heart and the yarn they can afford is just not on. If you want to post a warning do it on a separate thread with links to your evidence so people can make up their mind without feeling under attack.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I missed that one. Would like to see it. I've taken a bashing on here and said nothing. It shouldn't be like that on here!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

If you knit for the baby units of hospitals they prefer acrylic as it boils well apparently.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Please continue on the site.


----------



## aussie joan (May 9, 2011)

Hi like you I missed it but I found it and read some of it,wish I hadn't some of the comments were completly over the top,when some kp get on their soap box it is enough to make you want to leave the site,there are a couple of kp whose posts I refuse to read, don't let it upset you knit with what suits you and do not feel guilty about it,stay on the site the goodies outnumber the baddies many times over,cheers


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

domsmum said:


> I think it's reasonable to post a view or a warning, especially if its something you feel strongly about. However once it's out there that's it. Labouring the point especially on a thread that's started from a different and light hearted premise just turns off this reader. And belittling the efforts of someone who is knitting for charity with a good heart and the yarn they can afford is just not on. If you want to post a warning do it on a separate thread with links to your evidence so people can make up their mind without feeling under attack.


I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with posting warnings and people's experiences.

What I had a problem with on the other thread was the nastiness and name calling. That was totally uncalled for.

I belong to a lot of forums (this is the only knitting one), and this is the only one I belong to that doesn't have a Moderator who reviews most of the posts and calls on the carpet anyone who gets that nasty. Personal attacks and name calling should call for a ban of that member. JMO


----------



## shulamit46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Feel sorry for those people, they are so insecure, all they know is bullying, enjoy your knitting and be proud with what you use or what you knit!!!!!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh please, don't let the knit police/snobs, run you off. Knitting is a personal artistic outlet and what you use is your choice. If it weren't for acrylic I wouldn't knit for babies or children, it is so easy to clean and gets softer with each washing. There will always be those that slam another's work, don't waste time or energy on the nay sayers. Please don't leave this site, your opinion is valued here.


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you. I agree. It's about the pleasure of creating not what it costs!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

When I was a child, we were lucky to have any kind of yarn! Any kind of yarn was a luxury. My mom was a "threadie" and crocheted beautifully with thread. When she crocheted anything other than doilies or tablecloths, it was always with Red Heart. What luxury! In recent years, I have splurged and knitted with wool and dog fur, and have thoroughly enjoyed it. It is a luxury for me, mind you, but not really practical! When I knit for children, afghans, hats, or anything that will be and should be thrown in the washer and dryer, it is always made with Red Heart! Ahhh, the luxury! ) Keep your pointy sticks and your yarn of choice close to your heart, and you will be fine! At least I don't drink wine from a box! ha, ha!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

threekidsmom said:


> When I was a child, we were lucky to have any kind of yarn! Any kind of yarn was a luxury. My mom was a "threadie" and crocheted beautifully with thread. When she crocheted anything other than doilies or tablecloths, it was always with Red Heart. What luxury! In recent years, I have splurged and knitted with wool and dog fur, and have thoroughly enjoyed it. It is a luxury for me, mind you, but not really practical! When I knit for children, afghans, hats, or anything that will be and should be thrown in the washer and dryer, it is always made with Red Heart! Ahhh, the luxury! ) Keep your pointy sticks and your yarn of choice close to your heart, and you will be fine! At least I don't drink wine from a box! ha, ha!


 YET!!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I didnt read all the pages of the original post so I didnt realize some people said something about subjecting others to fire hazards. That is really over the top. I do spin a lot and use natural fibers but I also like acrylics for the colors I get from them. I also use acrylics when I make something for my young grand daughters. I prefer to wait until they are older before I make something with natural fibers. One, ease of keeping the item clean, two, chances of wool allergies, and three, the available bright colors. Acrylics have their use and if someone can't see that, then, they are short sighted.


----------



## NINdalou (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been a member for quite a while but never posted until now.This ladies post made me cry.I hope she doesn't let the yarn bullies stop her from coming back to the forum.I love knitting with wool,cotton even alpaca but before I discovered Drops yarn I couldn't afford it.That doesn't meen I've stopped using acrylic.Knitting is the one thing tht keeps me calm and relaxed.
Just remember that for every bad person on here there are lots more who will help out in any way they can,be it with pattern help,searching thru their stash if you run out of yarn or just with a joke to try and brighten your day.
Keep your head up but above all else keep knitting as long as you are proud of your work and people ask you to knit more you are a valued person in this world.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am glad the yarn police do not watch what I knit. I have made acrylic toboggans that have lasted for years even if they were not well care for. I know the yarn was Red Heart. I do like to knit with better yarns, but sometimes budget intervenes. I am retired and knit quite a bit so if acrylic is my choice, then so be it. AS to warmth -- I find acrylic too warm sometimes. I don't usually wear wet or damp cardigans so I don't know about warmth when wet. I say, use whatever pleases you and is available.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan 

Me, too. I knit and sell my knits. Most mothers do not want to have to hand wash baby things or even things for themselves. I would not be able to sell anything that was not machine washable.


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

As a newbie to this list, i ask Where is the moderator? ShouldnT a topic that skews badly and unkindly be checked?

I knit with whatever is appropriate for the use. Many of us do. Whatever we knit with, kindness should rule in our dealings with others.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


Please dont get disheartened with this forum, we have lots of lovely ladies here - I personally ALWAYS knit with acrylic, all my grandchildrens sweaters, hats, everything. I once knitted a sweater for my daughter, she wanted natural fibre, (SHE PAID FOR IT), so I knitted it - I sneezed and coughed all the way through it, AND even though it was hand washed it shrunk, it was one of those "trendy" yarns we have here in the UK. Everyone has their own opinion, and shouldnt try and force other people to change what they do, so you stick to your guns gal, you are doing a great job,


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I would also add that I always use King Cole Pricewise £1.49 for a 100gram ball, and Top Value by J C Brett at £1.30 per 100gram ball. Great yarns, wash and tumble dry well, AND are warm (I can vouch for that)


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Knitwit58 said:


> As a newbie to this list, i ask Where is the moderator? ShouldnT a topic that skews badly and unkindly be checked?


There are no moderators on this site the way other forums are moderated. There is an Admin on this site and I'm not sure how much reading they do of the threads. I did message Admin the other night about the nastiness and name calling and asked that they review some posts. I received a message from Admin telling me I needed to report the offensive posts. Sorry, but that's not my job.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am sorry that yesterdays topic ended up that way. I love all yarn, and feel we should use what we enjoy. Some get so excited for what they love, they forget others do not always have the same desires, and can not under stand why they would not want the same choices (so they must be educated). I admire all yarn for what and how it is made. I love cheep good yarn, man made or natural. Remember cheep does not mean bad quality, and walmart is carrying some really nice yarn. 

You can always just lurk for some time, and breaks are not so bad. We all need them.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Hihi I did read most of the original post and then I had to stop.... 

It seems that it doesn't matter what the topic is , ( I am a member of some dog groups as well) at some point a difference arises and that seems to connqect to the love and or passion and or obsession and or spiritual connection individuals feel for the subject....

But then somehow it goes beyond differences or even heated debate into the personal , the mean spirited, the unkind .... It horrifies me ...

As a Brit raised in canada I admit I am nott comfortable with confrontablemwith confrontation in general and I have left groups completely in some cases....

But I wanted to say. That I love knitting ... I came back to. It through a good friends terminal illness and since coming back to knitting a few years ago it has helped me sort through some stuff in my life .... Helped me to love the slow patient process of turning out something special for friends or family amd the way it brings groups of people together..

I don't have children, I am able to work for a living and I llive in a big knitting city.... So my access to yarn is pretty amazing.... And my budget isn't huge but I can afford to use the best I can afford when I start a project.....


But that makes me fortunate not superior..... Nothing in my life or what I love or value should lead to me criticizing or scorning what others love and value

Ii hope you feel a little better .... I know the things others have written make me feel better...


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I too have used acrylics for many years - BY CHOICE - 

Never had a problem, There are snobs everywhere, consider the source and forget it.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

There are yarn snobs out there but ignore them. Not everyone can afford more than $5 or $6 for a skein of yarn. I have to really think about spending mord than $5 a skein. Natural fibers are truly a joy to work with, just like driving a Rolls Royce is a joy but not everyone can afford to do do. I feel no shame or guilt in using acrylic yarns or using it to make gifts with it. So shame on those people who have an issue with us using acrylic yarn. You guys use what you want and so will I.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I missed the original post, I would like to see what it said, can anyone point me in the right direction? 

I always knit with acrylic, wool makes me itch. I would like to try some of the lovely Noro yarns but they are beyond my price range.

I do wonder about the knitters who will only use natural fibres do they not wear anything man made? Are their underclothes only made from cotton or silk, do they wear tights made from nylon. 100% leather shoes?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You know there are things out there best made with acrylic yarn. Not every one wants things felted, shrunk or streached out when the person washes it in the washing machine.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I am glad to see such support from all you wonderful women on this topic. The discussion left me with misgivings about this forum as well, but I rebounded when reading this post. I actually DO have an allergy to wool that causes restricted breathing and hives. My aversion to wool has nothing to do with price and I have been knitting for over 35 years so I am aware of its properties. I spent awhile asking myself if I was being "irresponsible" donating acrylic items to charity, decided that no, that is not the case. I intend to keep doing what I consider to be "my part" in helping those in need. Keep your head up and know you do not stand alone!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

The world is full of "know-it-all" people, who need everyone in agreement with them to support their weak egos. It has nothing to do with reality, and nothing to do with you. 
There is a place for all yarns, in the crafts, and that definitely includes acrylics. What about the many people who are allergic to natural fibers? What about the impracticable nature of wool, silks and rayons? Hospitals require that baby caps be knit of acrylics so they can be washed. Homeless people need acrylics so they'll wear till the warm weather, when they are thrown away. I make double layer acrylic hats for the homeless, and they are very warm. My favorite slippers are of a double layer of inexpensive knitting worsted acrylic, and they are very warm.
I'm disgusted with the bashing that goes on in this forum. Actually it's bullying, and the people who do it should be ashamed of themselves. Just watch some of Dr. Phil's videos about verbal bullying.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

What caption on the KP discussion caused such a response. I had kept yesterdays posting but couldn't pick up on the discussion. I would like to read the "inputs". 

I use RH yarn, Cascade, some mixed yarns. If I am giving something away, baby or otherwise, I look at the "easy care" type of yarn. Especially new mothers. Yes some of the other mixes of yarn are probably very good but new mothers are very busy. Just me.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not read the original post, and I haven't read all of these (up to page 6 or 7 now.) The yarn police have no right to blast anyone for their choices, if they can afford to buy higher priced yarn, well, bully for them. It's like someone saying you should only eat caviar after you've opened your can of tuna.I use Red Heart or whatever else is cheapest, whether the item is for me or anyone else.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I am so sorry you had this experience. Red heart yarn along with other less expensive yarn have their purpose and I have also notice the prices have gone up from last year. I would say I use more Red Heart, Vanna, Loops and Threads acrylic than others, but I have used both. It is very unkind to say it is not charity if it is not quality yarn. Charity is to provide for others, not to pat yourself on the back. I recently gave away a soft acrylic cabled scarf and was asked if I really wanted to give it away because it was so nice. Yes it was nice, but I didn't like it for me or anyone I knew so someone else could have it. I am always happy when I can give to our local clothes closet. I am a fortunate person.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dear All,
I have not read the original post, but from what I'm reading on this thread, I'm glad I didn't. Please don't anyone stop posting here due to the rudeness and bullying of other posters. They have an agenda. I'm sure glad its not contagious. I love and thoroughly enjoy all of your knowledgeable and thought provoking posts. Lets not stop..KP on.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I had this experience this week also with a post I sent on help with children's sock sizes. I got many helpful answers, but then the whole thing turned to the fact I was using a size 3 needle and that would be too uncomfortable on the foot. An opinion would have been fine,but it went on and on. One person actually responded in defense of using whatever size needle we chose. Thank goodness not as long as your post. Stay with KP. There really are many nice people out here


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Indeed I will. Thank you for the bright words.
> They help.


I missed this yesterday and guess I'm glad i did!
Ignore them. There are people with real,problems in this world. This is not one of them
I too use acrylics and no flames yet!


----------



## ulceby1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it me, or has this forum got nastier since I joined over 2 years ago. When I joined it seemed much friendlier and it was a pleasure to see all the wonderful items that have been made, we weeped with others misfortunes, and delighted in each other's triumphs. What's happened, I used to use this forum to lift my spirits, no longer. To those who wish to hurt with their unkind words.....PLEASE STOP!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I use acrylic for afghans and many other things. I have made them for family members and friends. No one has complained. They wash beautifully and keep their shape. We use acrylic for the lapgans our knitting group make for the nursing homes. That is the only kind they will accept. Knit what you like out of the materials you want to use. Knitting is a personal choice and nothing is right or wrong. It is for our own individual pleasure. Sit back with your needles and enjoy.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

whataknitwit said:


> I missed the original post, I would like to see what it said, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> I always knit with acrylic, wool makes me itch. I would like to try some of the lovely Noro yarns but they are beyond my price range.
> 
> I do wonder about the knitters who will only use natural fibres do they not wear anything man made? Are their underclothes only made from cotton or silk, do they wear tights made from nylon. 100% leather shoes?


Go to the avatar name and then clink on posts it was yesterday called the price of yarn (or words to that effect)


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I, too, missed this conversation yesterday. Most of the time I use Lion Brand yarn which is acrylic too. I mostly make baby blankets & afghans. I use this yarn for the softness & the great price. I can get the big pound size skein so I have less connections between skeins & everyone loves the softness of the yarn. Please don't let these people get to you. In my opinion they are jealous of those that use the cheaper yarn & make beautiful items. I'm not saying their items are not beautiful but not everyone can afford the more luxurious yarn. People LOVE what you make & the yarn you use. Don't let them get to you continue buying what you like & make your beautiful blankets.

Dottie


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

ulceby1 said:


> Is it me, or has this forum got nastier since I joined over 2 years ago. When I joined it seemed much friendlier and it was a pleasure to see all the wonderful items that have been made, we weeped with others misfortunes, and delighted in each other's triumphs. What's happened, I used to use this forum to lift my spirits, no longer. To those who wish to hurt with their unkind words.....PLEASE STOP!


They wont, keep an eye out for some nasty posts and make a note of the avatar name, you will find them deliberately always giving out rude comments, they are trolls, they have no interest in knitting, just to try and destroy this forum, So come on ladies, dont fall for their pathetic efforts, lets keep KP friendly and ignore the troublemaking bullies


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Nutty crazy silly. We knit/crochet for the love of it. Really does not matter what yarn you use to keep your mind and hands busy. If I ran out of yarn I would frog something to get my hands on more yarn. Ignore those who put people down for the silliest thing as which yarn you use. Create! Thats the important thing. This craft comes from our souls.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jrfromne said:


> I missed the original post but would like to say that I find no problem with using acrylics & especially for homeless shelters. Caring for wools could really present a problem not just in this instance but also for many other people. I use acrylics for that reason plus the expense of wools & wool blends. No doubt wool is warmer but any hat, scarf, etc is better than not having one. There are purists in all areas of life but fortunately most of them are kind enough to keep their opinions to themselves to avoid hurting someone else's feelings.


My knitting group has knit hats and scarves for the homeless, and we use acrylic only. You know what would happen if a person decided to throw a wool hat in the washer. Acrylic for practicality.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> They wont, keep an eye out for some nasty posts and make a note of the avatar name, you will find them deliberately always giving out rude comments, they are trolls, they have no interest in knitting, just to try and destroy this forum, So come on ladies, dont fall for their pathetic efforts, lets keep KP friendly and ignore the troublemaking bullies


You are right, they are trolls, and I guess what we all need to do whenever we see an offensive post from them is hit the button at the bottom of their post that says "Report Issue." If enough people sent those to Admin maybe something could be done.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope you don't leave, sometimes you have to let things roll off as my hubby tells me. It's hard I know.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wool is great to work with but just not practical for every project. For this Christmas I am finally finishing an afghan for each of my 6 children (and their families). Three of them are made of acrylic because those families will need to wash them often. The other three will keep theirs as heirlooms. 

Don't give those who think they are the yarn police the power to drive you away from this wonderful knitting community. We all need each other. Hugs to you!


----------



## absolutelymagic (Feb 6, 2011)

I read this site everyday and this isn't the first time I have read comments that is Pure Nastiness! What's up with that!? Are we adults? Isn't our hobbies suppose to be relaxing and fun and all things good? Miserable People...get off the Site? I'm getting sick of this infantile behavior. If it doesn't get better, I, for one, am signing off off of this site.


----------



## goatherd lady (Feb 9, 2013)

I showed my Dtr-in-law this forum to show her that there are some web groups where nice-ness prevails. Even if someone has knitted something kind of ugly, the responders compliment the color, the style, the thoughtfulness of the item, rather than comment on how hideous it is. I'm not Polyanna, but I have appreciated it. Thank you. By the way, I love knitting with alpaca, but most of my 50+ years of knitting have been with acrylics because that's what I could afford, and the recipients of my goods haven't complained. Many of those sweaters are still worn. No one's gone up in flames. Keep up the civility, fellow KPers.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I live in northern Michigan...we also have cold,harsh winters. I knit my husband and son mittens out of acrylic. They worked in firewood with them on and when I washed them they looked like new. I do knit some things with wool or wool blends but consider acrylic the go to yarn for the majority of my projects. I have noticed the 'yarn snobs' and when I am reading a post and see them get started, I do not finish reading that post. Everyone has an opinion, doesn't mean it is right for you.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> I missed the original post, I would like to see what it said, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> I always knit with acrylic, wool makes me itch. I would like to try some of the lovely Noro yarns but they are beyond my price range.
> 
> I do wonder about the knitters who will only use natural fibres do they not wear anything man made? Are their underclothes only made from cotton or silk, do they wear tights made from nylon. 100% leather shoes?


Here's the link, but I'd not recommend reading it. It got quite unnecessarily nasty. Opinions are fine, I love to hear what others think. But asserting that you are right and therefore what another believes is wrong, defeats the purpose of this forum. Free and open discussion - without nastiness and name calling. Period.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I often wonder why some people sit in judgment so easily. I would imagine that Red Heart is used just as much as may other yarns. Personally, I have used it for years for anything I want to wear well. I have knit sweaters, scarves hats, cowls, heavy socks, mittens - just about everything - and I have never once heard of anyone being burned by it. I knit or crochet 11 afghans last year for my family members most was in red heart worsted weight yarn. they don't lose their shape, they wear well, they can be washed. so lets leave poor Red Heart alone.
> 
> I don't go on the threads and knock people who use other yarns, so I wonder why people feel the need to knock one of the yarns I use.I have heard over and over how hard it is. It is perfectly okay for people to like one type of yarn over another. There is also the price factor. If you wash it it doesn't shrink, and softens beautifully.
> 
> ...


Designer1234 you have hit the nail squarely on the head. Stop this ridiculous snobbery, people.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Amen


ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a very strong opinion about this subject - knit with and what makes you and the folk you knit for happy. I use all sorts of stuff when knitting. I have a daughter in law who has a skin condition that has been passed to some of my grandchildren and they can only wear acrylic. So that is what they get! They are happy and that makes me happy. I also knit with all sorts of wool and whatever suits my fancy and enjoy all of it. The bottom line is knit what, with and for whom makes you happy! Enjoy life it doesn't last!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

The thread is: "OMG Yarn Prices" and it was appalling! How an innocent enough topic took on such a caustic tone is beyond my comprehension! I am on the politcal threads, however, the "OMG Yarn Prices" thread was worse than anything I have ever read on this site! 

I mainly knit for charity now (chemo caps for children ages 7 -18) the hospital that I choose to knit for only accepts acrylic items.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe our overseers should pay attention to the attitude of our contributors than capitals in our messages. No one should be able to demean someone (strike that out) anyone just because they can. Thinking before typing would be a good attribute. I am so so sorry you were hurt. Please don't allow anyone discourage you. You are special for what you do. They are absolutely bullies. 

Don't let them drive you away. We need more like you and less like them.

Laura


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I say: don't leave the forum! Haters and yarn snobs are out there but ignore them! You are doing what you love to do and I say keep being YOU! We here on the forum need to have respect and acceptance and support for all in PARADISE. Remember that word. Most folks here on the forum are of that mindset. KP is our refuge. Please stay!


----------



## Francesdianne (Mar 23, 2013)

THANK YOU kwright; I read through that entire 17 pages (at the time) of the rant on yarn; on a forum dedicated to yarn, the level of rudeness, hostility and selfishness shocked and saddened me; yes, I really am smart enough to realize I did not HAVE to read the entire list of postings; there were however many postings of worthwhile information; the personal attacks and the complete inability to accept any one else's experience was depressing to read...it's no wonder we have so much anxiety and anger...


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't get yourself upset. There are more good friends out there in our KP, than there are difficult ones.
Stick with us all, knit with anything,that you choose, which you feel that is right for you.
I use a great deal of recycled wool, many people frown about this,they would not dream of using second hand yarn, but I feel that I may be helping the planet, also it gives me great satisfaction, to be able to make something, out of nothing. So , you see, everyone has different ideas, there is an awful lot of snobbery about using expensive yarns, it is the creation and the happiness that it brings in knitting, which is the goal. Keep the faith .


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I did not read the previous post but have read other posts concerning acrylic yarns verses natural fibers. My opinion is use what you like and what your budget will allow. I have made many items with both acrylic and natural fibers. It depends on the project and the person you are knitting for. I agree many of us have purchased all acrylic sweaters and other items. Do not let the opinions of some ruin your pleasure here on KP. Happy knitting and creating to you!


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

The yarn can add to the final product, but it is the love and caring that make it what it is. I can't imagine spending anything more than $8.00 on a skein of yarn-never have-probably never will. I shop the sales, order online and people still ohhh and ahhh at what I make. I make it with heart and caring and that's what counts to me. Each yarn color, type and pattern are selected with someone in mind and the receiver knows that.

Call me cheap-but call me caring!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I know I should research this before I reply. I always thought plastic bags, acrylic yarns, threads and fabric, etc. were by-products of oil. The oil that is refined for fuel is used as such and the "sludge" if you will is used to make these products. I, too, am an environmentalist and am especially concerned about landfills. I recycle, reuse, repurpose all the time. But my stash is made up of fine yarns (all gifted to me) and plenty of acrylic that I either unraveled from a garment or purchased at a thrift store. Maybe I am wrong. Maybe they do offshore drilling to keep Walmart filled with acrylic yarns, but I seriously doubt it.


courier770 said:


> I'm NOT a bully, though I have definite feelings on how we should be using our limited sources of petrochemicals...please hear me out.
> 
> Petrochemicals are for all intents and purposes based in "crude oil". While I live in one of the most oil rich county's in this country...there is another side of the fence. This valuable resource that we call "oil" has it's limits and it's needed by so many. It is an "energy" source, that one day will be depleted. Perhaps not in my lifetime...but in the near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I just found the thread you are referring to. I already knew who some of the KPers would be and I understand their arguments. Those were more than simply argumentative comments. The word "vituperative" comes to mind.

I was not surprised by the comments but I would say that entire thread was a new "high" in "lows". Certainly more than just nasty.

I ran into this when I entered a thread on "Knitting---what does environment mean to you" (or something like that). I do a lot of knitting for The Open Door Mission which is a homeless shelter. As well as single people, this shelter takes in entire families and keeps them together until housing can be found for them. Folks living there can't "hand wash gently and lay flat to dry" so I use acrylic yarn. To be sure, many of the comments were similar to the ones you read yesterday.

However, what I found most disturbing were several comments like this: "I don't waste my time knitting for charity/the homes. Those people put on a clean pair of gloved in the fall, wear them all winter until they are filthy and just throw them away in the spring. I'm not going to waste my time on them."

I may have paraphrased but there were several comments like that and it sickened me to read them.

The face of the homeless has changed. Oh, to be sure, there are still alcoholics, drug addicts and the mentally ill. There are also people who had good jobs, nice homes which were nicely furnished, cars, boats, all the things that "normal" people like you and me have today. But because of the economy, job lay-offs and many other things beyond their control these people have lost everything including their dignity.

And so I knit. And yes, I use synthetics.

I asked the question, "And what should we do with the homeless you will not waste your time knitting for....simply let them freeze to death?"

There were no answers to my question. But if I were a betting woman (which I am), I'm willing to bet the writers of those posts attend church every Sunday. So do I. And I believe I remember something about "Inasmuch as you do it unto the least of these you do it unto me."


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey! Don't go!! I haven't followed the "nasty" thread that precipitated all of this but I do know that there are a whole lot more nice, friendly, kind, helpful, encouraging, creative people on this site than there are "nasties." I feel sorry for them. I was watching a stupid movie last night (actually turned it off) and the one thing I got from it was when the character said something like "one small bit of goodness can overcome a lot of evil." Here's my "one small bit of goodness." Stick around. Keep sharing your creativity and love for knitting with the rest of us acrylic-and-whatever-yarn-we-happen-to-have users. Smile. Pick up those needles and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> Please don't take it to heart. There is nothing wrong with acrylic, if that is your choice. You know, millions must choose acrylic or craft stores wouldn't sell so much. I do love wools, and I do some spinning too, BUT there is nothing like acrylic for wearing like iron. great for family room afghans, slippers, pillows, dog blankets, and much more. Acrylic will melt if caught on fire, but most of the clothing we wear are synthetics, or mixed. Please try to ignore those who aren't so nice. There are more nice on this forum than nasty.


I got so "tired" of reading all these comments that I decided to take a rest from this forum. I have crocheted for over 40 years, I am not a snob about yarn, I use whatever I can afford, and am fortunate enough to have been gifted with hundreds of skiens over this period.
guess what, I have never had anyone ask me what yarn I used in thier gift of hat, scarf, prayer shawl, preemie NICu items. I give because I can, and i get pleasure in my creating.
Okay, I've rested and now I can get off this subjectl I use to think only "real quilters" were the only snobs. haha


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I knit whatever yarn strikes my fancy. If it's a skein of Red Heart in wild colors that makes me happy and eventually the person I give it to also feels the same way, then I am happy.
If I make a pair of socks that my son will love and I use a washable wool, then he and I are both happy.
Knitting is a project based process based on caring and love; none of us are required to put so many rows on a night as in the early days of survival. We knit for pleasure: the pleasure of process, project completion, wearing it, and/or giving it. 
The choice of needles, the choice of yarn, and even the choice of where we each knit is as personal as the project we complete. So let's just love the knitting!


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

we have to stop and think that most are nice people on here, we get wonderful ideas, patterns, recipes, jokes pictures etc. We cant let the opinions of one or two people destroy it, I think it is best just not to respond to the negative troublemakers, nip it in the bud. Spoil their fun. I enjoy getting up in the morning and reading all new things on here, sure don't want to give it up


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

As well as single people, this shelter takes in entire families and keeps them together until housing can be found for them. Folks living there can't "hand wash gently and lay flat to dry" so I use acrylic yarn. To be sure, many of the comments were similar to the ones you read yesterday.

However, what I found most disturbing were several comments like this: "I don't waste my time knitting for charity/the homes. Those people put on a clean pair of gloved in the fall, wear them all winter until they are filthy and just throw them away in the spring. I'm not going to waste my time on them."

I may have paraphrased but there were several comments like that and it sickened me to read them.

The face of the homeless has changed. Oh, to be sure, there are still alcoholics, drug addicts and the mentally ill. There are also people who had good jobs, nice homes which were nicely furnished, cars, boats, all the things that "normal" people like you and me have today. But because of the economy, job lay-offs and many other things beyond their control these people have lost everything including their dignity.

And so I knit. And yes, I use synthetics. 

I asked the question, "And what should we do with the homeless you will not waste your time knitting for....simply let them freeze to death?"

Amen!!!!!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I knit and crochet with the full range of fibers at the full range of prices. Acrylic is WONDERFUL for what you choose to make. Please don't let the snobs chase you away!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

The first few lines were supposed to be quoting Ann DeGray's post.


----------



## MarySarah (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh good grief.... I'm glad I missed the thread you are referring to. This sort of snobbery/bullying goes on in every sort of discussion group and it is just mean; it is amazing what people will say when they are anonymous.

There is nothing wrong with acrylic! My favorite sweater ever was acrylic! While I prefer to work with wool (I love the feel, smell and texture, plus I have friends who raise sheep and I can buy their wool...the perfect "buy local" solution), there are so many really nice acrylics out now that I may start to use some. As others have pointed out, the easy-care and easy availability often make it a real winner. 

Please keep knitting your beautiful gifts....!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we should all accept the fact that most of us use the yarn an item calls for. I use lots of acrylics, but for special items, I use other yarns. I don't necessarily chose an expensive yarn, but sometimes do. usually can't afford it. probably, if I am being honest, acrylic isn't my first choice, but sometimes its all I can afford. and rather than cease knitting, acrylic it is. there's too much bad stuff going on in the world to be so critical of what type yarn a person uses. treat others as you would like to be treated. happy knitting.


----------



## Demack (Aug 31, 2013)

I missed the original post and I agree with the responses here. Don't take it to heart. I have used red heart for many years and have recently switched to a different brand that is priced about the same but is softer. I also knit with what I can afford and donate many items to charity, including prayer shawls. I am an oncology nurse and help to keep a stock of shawls and hats for our cancer patients.


----------



## Francesdianne (Mar 23, 2013)

THANK YOU peachy51; I did not know we could report a posting or person on this site; it would be a good thing to get rid of some of the intense negativity from so few who can ruin the forum for so many...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bundalk said:


> we have to stop and think that most are nice people on here, we get wonderful ideas, patterns, recipes, jokes pictures etc. We cant let the opinions of one or two people destroy it, I think it is best just not to respond to the negative troublemakers, nip it in the bud. Spoil their fun. I enjoy getting up in the morning and reading all new things on here, sure don't want to give it up


Well said and I agree :thumbup: 
Kathy


----------



## Demack (Aug 31, 2013)

Well said. I always say "but for the grace of God there go I". There are many people who have found themselves homeless for any number of reasons beyond their control. The Bible tells us to treat others as we would be treated. One never knows when something will happen to change your life either for the better or worse. I also believe in Karma and pay it forward


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I really don't understand the bashing of acrylic yarn, everyone that bashes the use of acrylics should take a look around their house. Many products we use everyday are made with some kind of plastic, where would be without it. How many people actually buy 100% wool sweaters, most of my purchased sweaters are acrylic or acrylic blend. I use both wools and acrylics but when I started knitting acrylics were all that was available in our area.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I will put in my 2 cents. Here we have another wonderful, kind KPer being "bullied" out of our midst - and we shouldn't stand for it! Let the "bullies" leave and the kind, considerate, caring folk stay and chat about whatever we want to - disagree at times, sure - but don't get nasty - let everyone have his or her say----politely! I will end with PLEASE STAY!


----------



## Demack (Aug 31, 2013)

I second that!


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

The pnly time I was told to use only wool was when I knitted helmet liners for the troops for obious reasons with all the roadside bombs!!!1


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't see the post but have seen others in the past with the same people (or person) blasting what others use and going totally off subject. I have even gotten nasty PM's from that person (which I feel is totally out of line). No one should be made to feel that they are bad people, hate the world, hate people, don't care about others, just because they use acrylics. I use acrylics (mostly Red Heart) and do mostly charity work. I use Red Heart for myself and friends and never have had an issue with it.

To the nasty people - get a life and don't try to tell others how to live theirs!

I think it's great that there are so many wonderful folks on this site (many more than the nasty bullies). In general the folks here are caring people. Many do knitting for charity. When we give we don't know what lives will be touched positively and probably never will know. 

All I can say is keep your heart in the right place, continue with your knitting! I can not imagine a world without caring people who give of their time to help others.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I knit with wool sometimes, wool/acrylic blend sometimes and acrylic a lot. The people I knit for mostly wouldn't have the time or knowhow to look after anything in expensive yarn. I too get very tired of acrylic-bashing on this forum. Lots of people can only afford acrylic. I knit to relax after work and I don't care what anyone thinks of my choice of yarn, pattern or colours - I'm not knitting for them!

Don't let anyone chase you away from here, please.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey debsu. I amen Ann's comment too. Next time, to make it easier on yourself, click "quote reply" box at the bottom of the post you are responding to. Then the quote is already placed in your answer. At least once a week, I learn something new about exploring this forum.


debsu said:


> The first few lines were supposed to be quoting Ann DeGray's post.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Live and let live. We all love knitting...and that's what counts here.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

You know, often the post I see get nasty is when people ask about what yarn to use. They are often innocent and looking for just simple answers, which no one can give with out causing others to take sides or offense to what others say. I have seen people on both sides of the fence take offense and defend their choices. Both are standing their grounds for a non existent fight. It is sad when the person asking for help gets forgotten and left behind in word wars over yarn choices.


----------



## saarlt (May 5, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mouum (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm from Neenah.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

WOW, I missed the thread, but WOW!!!!, there must have been a lot of hostility thrown around. When I feel like I can read it without emotion, I'll catch up on it.

Knit how you like to knit, use the yarn you like to use. Do not let someone else tell you what yarn you should use unless you specifically ask for a suggestion. There are many yarn/style/needle snobs out there.

Just CHILL everyone and do what makes you happy.....LIFE IS SHORT, no matter what age you are allowed to live to.

Peace and good tidings to all.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a lot of acrylic yarn because I knit for my 8 grandchildren ranging from elementary school age to college age, and I KNOW that these will be tossed in the washer, and dryer, and still come out looking good. And I'm sure thst the ones given to charities will undergo the same treatment. And yes, acrylic will keep you warm. I knit an acrylic hat to wear to bed when it is cold, and it does just fine. Washes like a dream too!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I found it interesting that one of the culprits of the thread you are referring to who posted she would NEVER allow acrylic to touch her child's skin, bragged that she sent her son off to college with a blanket/afghan she knit using 6 POUNDS OF ACRYLIC YARN. 

Then recently, for some odd reason that escapes me, posted this on a KNITTING thread (not political, chitchat, or otherwise) : 

"Funny story.... My daughter was home from school on Monday (eye thing) so she rode with me to the gun center to buy my new "carry pistol". We then rode downtown to register the gun and then back to the gun center to pick up the pistol. (That is how it is done in NYS). My daughter told one of her friends how she spent her afternoon and her friend exclaimed "Your MOM carries a gun?!?!" Daughter said yes... She carries it with her at all times. When I saw the friend the next day I said "I betcha you didn't realize that this Mom is a tough, pistol packin mama!" 

What seems crazier to you - knitting with and sharing items made of synthetic materials or bragging to teenagers that you own and carry a concealed weapon?


----------



## WollyWobbli (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm another one who missed the posting. 

About acrylic yarn, there is nothing else as durable, washable, and impervious to bugs. 

We have a fellow knitter who learned, in part, because his mother left a full closet stash of, you guessed it, acrylic yarn. Some of the yarn he remembered her showing him when purchased - he said he was a young man, then, but I would guess that he's in his fifties, now. He is gradually using and sharing his mothers stash!

Last point, allergies - never heard of one to acrylic yarn. Know of many people who are allergic to wool or any other natural fiber sourced from animals - hides, skins, or fiber spun into yarn.

There is room in this world and forum for everyone. We just need to be considerate and thoughtful about our words and how and what we share. This is from one who has been impetuous and impassioned on an issue and still regrets her own words and deeds.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Some people are just idiots in this forum. When people get treated poorly, admin should step in, but they don't. That is why there is so much bullying going on in this sight. I know a lot of people dropped out of this site because of all the crap that goes on and that admin doesn't doing anything about it. I'm sure they can read whats being said and they choice to ignore it. I've heard that from people that they dropped from this site. 

They need to have a button that you can mute a person. This way you can't see what she types or know if there online or not.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

The post in that thread that upset me most was the one where the writer ordered people who can only afford inexpensive acrylics to knit less, or knit slower, and use yarns approved by her. Her contention was that it was an insult to the recipient to be given an acrylic item.


The utter gall of that post astounded me. I'm not long out of high school, so am not unaccustomed to mean girls, but had hoped they would outgrow it. I guess not all do.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Just remember that knitting for hospitals you are not allowed to use any wool. A hospital is supposed to be a safe place and they only want acrylic. There is a use for all fiber content and millions of people whom use all of the fibers.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Like so many others i am on an extremely limited and fixed income. Because i felt i needed help i bought yarn from a local yarn shop. Usually i just shop Walmart or Joannes. Usually i buy 100% acrylic. Why well it fits my budget, is easily laundered and wears well. I am still wearinf sweaters that i knit 10+ years ago. Will i buy expensive yarn again. Not unless i will the lottery.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I obviously missed yesterday's discussion!

All I can say is: Knit with the material that you like. Period.

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I did not see the original post either. I've been a KP member for quite a while and believe me this subject has been bashed before by the yarn police. Don't worry, they don't have your address. What they say may have some merit due to previous personal experience and they want to save the world. My father use to worry about me when I was a child changing from my nylon nighty in front of a gas space heater. I never caught on fire. Here I am today at 65 knitting with acrylic yarn. And no one I have knit for has gone up in flames or melted into a plastic ball. Ignore all the hype and BS, the world is full of it. Just keep on knitting, there are some gorgeous acrylics in the market to choose from. Keep your joy in knitting with them and remember we can all agree to disagree. Happy knitting.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

My two cents...........acrylic does burn, yes but so does wool! By the time it does flame up, you would pretty much be done for any how. The majority of store bought hats, mittens, gloves are acrylic or polyester, also flammable. If a person is alergic to wool , as many are, not only can you not wear it you cannot work with it for others. Yarn snobs should just start their own site! If you can let folks enjoy what they do with what they choose to use, keep to yourself. My rant for the day...............


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I am thankful for all of you who are responding to this nice lady's post. I was on the receiving end of several mean posts -I said I use Red Heart because it's what I can afford. It got to be really over the top; one lady said she would pray for the recipients of my afghans, I guess because I was going to burn them up. I felt terrible! But, several much nicer people messages me and said to just ignore the yarn police, most people do! I was thinking about quitting, butI am glad I didn't. This place is for people who love knitting and crocheting. I don't use a credit card , I save up for what I can afford. Get over it. I LOVE RED HEART YARN .


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


Acrylic yarn certainly has it's place. When all you can afford it is the best. Even when you can afford anything...there is still a place for acrylic yarn. 
When you need to have something washable and dryable and still look good...Acrylic is often the best choice.
Jane


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Please stay Kwright! You know I am a big fan of yours. I proudly own a pair of your slippers and they are utterly gorgeous and totally comfortable. They are items to be proud of and the yarn is yummy and easy care. I am a bi-knitter - I go back and forth between yarn types. You cannot control others remarks but you can control your reaction. Reframe their comments to make them more acceptable as possible and stay. You are a clear thinker also which is necessary when the topics get hot.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I am thankful for all of you who are responding to this nice lady's post. I was on the receiving end of several mean posts -I said I use Red Heart because it's what I can afford. It got to be really over the top; one lady said she would pray for the recipients of my afghans, I guess because I was going to burn them up. I felt terrible! But, several much nicer people messages me and said to just ignore the yarn police, most people do! I was thinking about quitting, butI am glad I didn't. This place is for people who love knitting and crocheting. I don't use a credit card , I save up for what I can afford. Get over it. I LOVE RED HEART YARN .


Keep hooking and knitting, ignore the others....they will go away eventually when they realize no one cares! Sorry you were bullied in the past. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

kareo said:


> Exactly. The BULLYING here is getting out of line. The yarn snobs are exactly that! Don't let them get to you.


Well said. This should be a forum for all knitters who love the craft, regardless of our preference for tools or supplies.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Wool burns.....that's right burns....as well as cotton. I have used wool roving scraps as a portable, light weight fire starter when we camp and hike mountains in many countries. In fact...wool " flash fires!" Have also worn my home-knit " super saver yarn" scarf, vest, hat, fingerless gloves etc. out in the winter in deep snow, in sleety rain on archaeological digs. When back at camp the wet articles dry fast and don't smell like wet dog hair . I have knitted slippers in white for elderly people who must stay in bed. The elderly have trouble keeping their feet warm and they wear these in bed. They are appreciated by care-givers as they don't need special washing care. Keep on doing what you're doing. Don't let the snobs deter you. regards....


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeannie2009 said:


> Dear All,
> I have not read the original post, but from what I'm reading on this thread, I'm glad I didn't. Please don't anyone stop posting here due to the rudeness and bullying of other posters. They have an agenda. I'm sure glad its not contagious. I love and thoroughly enjoy all of your knowledgeable and thought provoking posts. Lets not stop..KP on.


 :lol: :thumbup:  Thank you ! I couldn't say better ! Knitting and crocheting are my peace of mind after a crazy reality ! Happy knitting and crocheting to everyone of you ! God is with us !


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i use acrylic yarn almost ways. i knit for charity and it is so easy to care for...besides it is what i can afford on a limited budget
Blessings to you all.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't see yesterday's thread. And I'm not going to go look for it. I prefer natural fibers, you prefer acrylic. Does my choice affect you in any manner? No. As your choice doesn't affect me.

I'll choose to get wound up about other things than your choice of yarn, and if others can't find something far more important in their lives to get upset about -- well, I guess I envy them. World Peace would seem to be of more importance (my standard Miss America answer) -- but what do I know? ;o)


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


Knit what you want with the yarn you want to use. Ignore what others try to dictate. For slippers and afghans/blankets, acrylic is a GREAT choice and Red Heart Super Saver is a good choice!

As you know, burns can be caused by many ordinary things - like boiling tea - but we don't give up those things.

Keep knitting as long as you enjoy it and DO IT YOUR WAY! No one appointed any 'Yarn Police' and no one has the right to tell you what and how to knit!

Many charities won't accept anything that is not acrylic - easy care is important too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I too knit/crochet with acrylic yarn for charity as other fibers are hard to care for especially wool as my husband washed his wool hat that now would fit our cat! If wool gets wet & is not blocked & dried slowly, it will fit Barbie/Ken doll.

Wool also burns so don't know why anyone would bash others for using what we can afford to buy & give away to keep someone warm.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I love that-"heavy as a dead sheep." I also missed the original post but I knit with Red heart acrylic or I Love That Yarn. It's what I can afford and besides I seem to be allergic to the wool yarn. I had some given to me and ended up taking Benadryl for the itching.I've made literally hundreds of hats and scarfs for charity and have yet to hear of anyone going up in flames. Just ignore the naysayers. Seems like there is always someone wanting to stir the pot anymore!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I'm knitting a sweater for my grandson from Red Heart acrylic. I know, even if I could afford the wool, my daughter would throw it in the washer and ruin it anyway. Hopefully he won't catch fire and go up in smoke. There are mean people where ever we go, and Knitting Paradise is no exception. I think the one that got me the most, was a lady whose second language was English, was trying to make a point, and some nasty person made fun of her for her grammar. I have lived in foreign countries and know how hard it is to learn a new language, and have respect for those that make the effort of learning that countries language. Bad manners are bad manners with no way the candy coat them. I'm sorry you feel so bad. Don't pay attention to those that like to take you down.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Another take on acrylic. When my grandson was two, he was wearing a synthetic fabric hoodie while his family was out camping. At one point, he tripped on a stick and fell backwards into the campfire. And yes, the synthetic fabric melted and burned his lower back badly, but the folks at the Burn Center told my daughter that the hood saved his face, hair and scalp from being burned! He is out of college now, and after all of that only has a very faint band of scarring across his lower back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

What thread are all of you referring as I want to read about the thread police knowing it all!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hummmm!!!!! I didnt read that post and reading comments about it I am glad I didnt. But will put in my Opinion here. I use acrylics all the time. Red Heart, Caron, Bernat, you name it I use it. Oh and lets not forget Patons. Omgosh!! I forgot the yarn I pick up at Big Lots alsofor a buck-$2.50. All acrylics. It is all I can afford and the results of the finjshed product is great. If you notice designers here on Kp and patterns in magazines call for acrylic yarn. If the people who use natural yarn want to use it thats fine. If they can afford it for everything they knit thats yheir choice and they csn afford it. But do not put the number of us down that cannot afford that luxury or cannot work with their choice of wool. Please do not let these people get to you. This is not the first time someone has been attacked because of their choice of yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

kareo said:


> Exactly. The BULLYING here is getting out of line. The yarn snobs are exactly that! Don't let them get to you.


You said it: BULLYING is the rallying word 'du jour'. Most of my large yarn stash is acrylic and it is used regularly. Please do not let the 'small minds' change your good intentions. Continue making the shoes. There is great need and gratitude from those whose feet are in need of cover.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Until I started knitting socks (and even the first couple of pairs) I used only acrylic. Still have all of the acrylic sweaters I knit....and wear them often. Knit more than 10 years ago...and still look great. 
Easy care was almost as important as inexpensive at the time. Still looking for easy care...almost all my socks are superwash wool.
Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm knitting a sweater for my grandson from Red Heart acrylic. I know, even if I could afford the wool, my daughter would throw it in the washer and ruin it anyway. Hopefully he won't catch fire and go up in smoke. There are mean people where ever we go, and Knitting Paradise is no exception. I think the one that got me the most, was a lady whose second language was English, was trying to make a point, and some nasty person made fun of her for her grammar. I have lived in foreign countries and know how hard it is to learn a new language, and have respect for those that make the effort of learning that countries language. Bad manners are bad manners with no way the candy coat them. I'm sorry you feel so bad. Don't pay attention to those that like to take you down.


Yes, very true as due to a medical condition, my mind does not work well with grammar as I'm doing well to function at all. I have people slam me because I don't use "large" words or good grammar, but I'm on here to learn about making crafts easier & faster. Then those bashes say I use the illness card too much when I try to explain. I'm also Native American Indian so get bashed because of this nationality.

Admin from my understanding has new owners & they don't take any action about bashing but just let those people duke it out!

We are world wide & I enjoy reading about other people & seeing pictures of their countries, but especially the help when I have a craft problem.

Many, many thanks to all of you who have solved my craft problems. Since I'm Christian, I'm sending prayers to all people of all faiths. Bless you!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i belong to a group that makes things only for charity..we also make things for "operation shoe box' which makes caps for soldiers fighting in foreign lands...when we first started we told to use wool yarn only yarn...but the word came down, that we we could use any yarn we chose. that was a great relief to our pocketbooks. most us are retired folks 
that can afford only acrylic yarns. usually the Red Heart. 
Blessing on you all


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't read that thread but this subject has been discussed here before. I knit what I want, using what yarn I want and that is my business. I occasionally post a picture of my work and get nothing but compliments and lovely comments, for which I am thankful. Anyone who wants to critisise another knitter for their choice of yarn or pattern is either a snob, bully or both. Such people are pathetic in their need to put down others to make themselves feel good. It doesn't take long to work out who these people are and I mostly ignore them. 
At the moment I am knitting myself a cowl using three skeins of hand spun, hand painted wool costing £20 each. I don't know what I was thinking either, but it was so, so beautiful! Before that I made eight hats for charity from an equally lovely acrylic yarn from Aldi. The cheaper yarn has got way more compliments than the expensive one. Each to their own


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Please stay-ignore the yarn police! Yarn choice is a personal matter,and Red Heart is chosen by many for its washability and ease on the budget. Above all, we should be supportive and encouraging to others on the forum, and not criticize other folks yarn choices and make them feel bad. After all, we all get enjoyment from the same hobby! KNIT ON!!!


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I have used lots of acrylic, but I am sorry to say Red Heart super saver is the worst yarn I have ever used for knitting. I am sure it is durable, because it was so rough. I actually had to put band-aids on my fingers while knitting it. A friend wanted a hat in certain colors for a family friend and didn't know how to knit in the round, so I knitted it for her. I actually had cuts on my fingers from this yarn. I like red heart soft yarn, that is a nice acrylic yarn, and so it is Michael's impeccable.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Your knitting is just that, your knitting. 
Those wool fanatics need to back off. Some of us can afford to use wool and give it away. Good for them. I can not, plus I and my DH are allergic to wool, cats, and several other things. Animals are a gift from God; but I will not have them in my house, nor will I have fabrics made from their coats/fur. I use synthetic yarns to make all of my creations. No one who has received them has ever complained. My children stayed nice and warm in the things I made for them when we lived in North Dakota. 
This forum is ment to be a place to visit and exchange ideas, not to try to force others to do what you want them to do.

This needs to be the end of this topic. The Yarn Police (bullies) need to stop now!

Please do not keep you away from the rest of us.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I say use whatever yarn you prefer or you can afford, and to heck with what other folks think! My particular favorite slam against acrylic yarn is that it is made from petrochemicals, which are either too precious to use up this way, or too evil for the planet. To those folks I say that the tiny amount of petrochemicals it takes to make a pound of RH yarn might heat your home or power your vehicle (eco-friendly though it may be) for mere moments compared to years of warmth from a garment or blanket made from practically indestructible RH acrylic yarn. As Exhibit A, I would submit my family's "Magic afghan" as we call it. It has warmed us all, man, woman, child, and various dogs, for over 30 years. Made of Red Heart yarn, it has worn like iron. Furthermore, what more noble use for yarn, acrylic or other, than to keep some less fortunate soul warm during the winter? I can't understand why anyone would bash another's choice of yarn for any reason. Although, now I think of it, there are plenty of people out there who just want to criticize something -- ANYthing --and will jump at any opportunity. Sad, really.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow. I missed yesterday's forum and I'm glad I did. Some of us are allergic to wool and other animal fibers so I also only use acrylic and I haven't had anyone burst into flames either. I would say ignore the bullies. It seems they never learned to play nicely in the sandbox.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Everyone I knit for requests acrylic due to its durability and easy care! The times I have given wool I have received notice that it is either too itchy or they ruined it by putting it in washer/dryer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fialka said:


> :lol: :thumbup:  Thank you ! I couldn't say better ! Knitting and crocheting are my peace of mind after a crazy reality ! Happy knitting and crocheting to everyone of you ! God is with us !


There are 3 or 4 people on this forum who must be very unhappy - one or two of them I don't even read their posts as they make me too frustrated. I can tell by the avatar that it will be a negative post before I even read the post.

For awhile I took them on and told them what I thought but that seems to be what they want. Now i ignore them.

I try to think that there must be something that has made them so negative and unhappy in their life. But I feel more and more that it gives them a sense of power. The only way you can overcome that is by ignoring them. Quite often they post negative posts about completely different subjects -- it is the negativity they thrive on.

I refuse to let them spoil my KP experience -- I find that, like all bullies, they often 'know' their victim having read the different topics. I am not for a minute meaning the people they bully are in the wrong - If they think they can upset someone great. Those of us who stand up for ourselves are rarely bullied - New members are often the recipients.

I have pm'd people who are being bullied, rather than try to deal with it on line and expressed my opinion of the person doing the bullying. Often they feel better and decide not to take it personally. Kindness should be the 
main aim of a place like this. don't let her get to you.

YOu notice that none of the bullies come here and defend themselves -- Kwright - don't let them bother you - please and keep on showing your wonderful slippers and work. And keep on using whatever yarn you wish to use.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There are 3 or 4 people on this forum who must be very unhappy - one or two of them I don't even read their posts as they make me too frustrated. I can tell by the avatar that it will be a negative post before I even read the post.
> 
> For awhile I took them on and told them what I thought but that seems to be what they want. Now i ignore them.
> 
> ...


So right Designer1234, it's like they feel they have to initiate new members. I nearly ran like hell after my first post. I thought they were going to break my door down. It literally sent my heart racing and upset me for days. I was shocked!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

page seven has a link from one of the posters


Janeway said:


> What thread are all of you referring as I want to read about the thread police knowing it all!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I have no access to anything but Red Heart because the only retail store in town is Walmart, the 'City' is 30 miles away and I don't drive. I have knit Red Heart for myself and my family for many, many years. As I get older I just find less humor in people who need to constantly correct you. And yes, the people are nice over all, but you can not have a conversation when you are totally shouted and shut down as we were yesterday.


I LOVE everything Red Heart, especially all the Boutique Line, and Lion Brand, especially their Tweedy Stripes and Homespun Yarns. I work with the yarns and fabrics I LIKE, not what other people I don't know personally like, but I admire what other people do, even if it is made with burlap. I personally think it is odd for adult people to argue and insult and offend each other for no reason at all. I had to deal with people with that kind of attitude to each other and to us the staff during my 18 years working for Public Housing for Seniors and Disabled, and Section 8 for extremely low income families, but like my Dear Friend and Supervisor Beverly used to tell us: "Remember: There's a reason why these people are in the situation they are, and we must be understanding and compassionate."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

LYTHAMSTANNES said:


> I have used lots of acrylic, but I am sorry to say Red Heart super saver is the worst yarn I have ever used for knitting. I am sure it is durable, because it was so rough. I actually had to put band-aids on my fingers while knitting it. A friend wanted a hat in certain colors for a family friend and didn't know how to knit in the round, so I knitted it for her. I actually had cuts on my fingers from this yarn. I like red heart soft yarn, that is a nice acrylic yarn, and so it is Michael's impeccable.


It does soften when washed -


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


Lady, You read my mind!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I just found the thread you are referring to. I already knew who some of the KPers would be and I understand their arguments. Those were more than simply argumentative comments. The word "vituperative" comes to mind.
> 
> I was not surprised by the comments but I would say that entire thread was a new "high" in "lows". Certainly more than just nasty.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I did not read the post yesterday but did read some of it today. There are some on this forum who always have to "one up" everyone else when it comes to yarn quality, price or whatever. It is our option to not read their posts or respond to them, as it almost always leads to negative discussion and who needs it!!!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweetie, I'll send you free all the red heart you want. You keep doing what you do best and bless you for doing that. I have been offended at times, not to the degree you have and after a couple days when I've gotten over it some, I PM those that I felt spoke out of turn and gently left them know how their opinion was piercing. PM me your address. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Like one of the other members said those that were doing the bullying did not participate in this conversation at all. Please don't leave the group because of them, the vast majority on KP are very kind and helpful. I have learned which avatars to watch for and know what to expect from them. I too would love to have a "BLOCK" option for certain people that are continuously nasty and condescending to others. I am sure those that you knit or crochet for are very happy and thankful for your items. Don't let the others get to you they are the ones with the problems. I think it makes them feel better about themselves when they can bully with their remarks concerning they are right everyone who does not agree with them is wrong. Please stay.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I' m so sorry I was not online yesterday. You know I would've had come to your defense. I would have had something to say! Both about the snobbery and the holier thn thou attitude. I do not understand the need to preach. I guess it makes them feel superior. I CAN afford natural fibers and a lot of the time I still choose acrylic because it is the right fiber for the project. I live in a warm climate. We have maybe 10 days a year when a truly warm fiber wouldn't make you sweat and cotton is just not right for a lot of patterns. And there's no point in giving someone a piece that they will only wear once because the required care won't be taken and it will be ruined. 

I'm so sorry you were the target of all that. You have my support.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as due to a medical condition, my mind does not work well with grammar as I'm doing well to function at all. I have people slam me because I don't use "large" words or good grammar, but I'm on here to learn about making crafts easier & faster. Then those bashes say I use the illness card too much when I try to explain. I'm also Native American Indian so get bashed because of this nationality.
> 
> Admin from my understanding has new owners & they don't take any action about bashing but just let those people duke it out!
> 
> ...


Bless you!
Jane


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Just knit with what you want to use or have . Doesn't bother me if I am using red heart and the person in group is using expensive yarn . I just like to knit . If I was using yarn that cost $55.00 a hank , I would have it worn out knitting and raveling out to re knit because I wouldn't be able to buy anymore in forever. (if ever) . Don't worry about anyone else spending a lot on yarn . I just buy what I can afford.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> I missed the original post, I would like to see what it said, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> I always knit with acrylic, wool makes me itch. I would like to try some of the lovely Noro yarns but they are beyond my price range.
> 
> I do wonder about the knitters who will only use natural fibres do they not wear anything man made? Are their underclothes only made from cotton or silk, do they wear tights made from nylon. 100% leather shoes?


I have wondered this as well, I love natural fibers but acrylics are also needed. Wonder if they check their closets will they not find acrylics. Wonder why my microwave over my stove as a plastic handle, not sure they use metal anymore.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't read yesterday's thread, nor have I read today's, just bits and pieces, but did get the general idea of what went on and what was said. Let's face it. Everyone is different. And on a site that has as many members as this one does, there are bound to be differences of opinion. When I find a thread starting to become acrimonious, I tune it out and stop reading. The argument becomes primary to the subject. There are people on this site who think they know the best way and the best yarn to use to knit/crochet/whatever and will not listen to those who have a different opinion. I use wool. I use alpaca. I use acrylic blends. I knit "backwards" and should re-learn how to knit. All I know is that when I gift an afghan or a scarf, the person receiving it is overjoyed - and isn't what knitting/crocheting is all about?

I would like to thank those members who constantly step up to help others and not just criticize choice of yarn or method of knitting/crocheting. Your assistance is invaluable and your generosity in sharing your knowledge is very much appreciated.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

every now and then I have to leave for just that reason.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I know I should research this before I reply. I always thought plastic bags, acrylic yarns, threads and fabric, etc. were by-products of oil. The oil that is refined for fuel is used as such and the "sludge" if you will is used to make these products. I, too, am an environmentalist and am especially concerned about landfills. I recycle, reuse, repurpose all the time. But my stash is made up of fine yarns (all gifted to me) and plenty of acrylic that I either unraveled from a garment or purchased at a thrift store. Maybe I am wrong. Maybe they do offshore drilling to keep Walmart filled with acrylic yarns, but I seriously doubt it.


You are right.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

bettymagu said:


> every now and then I have to leave for just that reason.


I do like your avatar.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

We live in a nation of "my way or the highway". Ignore these folks. I have a very dear friend who has been knitting most of her life and uses only acrylic yarns. So you are not alone.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Everybody: Go and read today's post "What a warm lovely feeling!" Enuf. Happy, Happy, Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

As the song said " It's your thang, do what you wanna do" 
Stephanie Pearl-McPhee said something to the effect that there is a place for every yarn. And for the yarn snobs, acrylics aren't the same as they were in the beginning, not to mention the new stuff like micro fiber. Use what you like and do not tell others what they should use or not.

I belonged to a comic forum and we had some problems with trolls...people who like to cause trouble and no matter what you say to answer them they continue to stir the pot to make more trouble. What we learned is this:
IGNORE THE TROLLS.
They want attention and if they don't get it, generally after a while they go away.
I use acrylics for baby stuff, and for people who don't or won't hand wash. It is beautiful and soft, more so than some natural fibers. You knit, so you Rock!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I just found the thread you are referring to. I already knew who some of the KPers would be and I understand their arguments. Those were more than simply argumentative comments. The word "vituperative" comes to mind.
> 
> I was not surprised by the comments but I would say that entire thread was a new "high" in "lows". Certainly more than just nasty.
> 
> ...


The Homeless People have many faces. From time to time, my Housing Authority in partnership with City and County offices conducted massive interview sessions at the L.A. Convention Center, in which we saw 2000 - 3000 homeles people a day, and they were not only your regular, extremely low income people, but also our Disabled War Veterans, whole families living in a car due to jobs lost, working women, with children, that went through divorce and lost everything, young adults that were foster children and were left homeless as soon as they turned 18 y.o. and did not mean a monthly paycheck for the foster parents anymore, and the so many mentally and physically disabled people of all ages. Most of these people need everything, from shelter, food even if it is not steak, but plain canned soup or canned tuna and vegetables, medication, school supplies, toiletries, and YES, acrylic blankets, sweaters, and other garments. Some of my Supervisors and Co-Workers would go to Skid Row AND local public parks after midnight to find people (both single and whole families) to assist them. In our Senior's Public Housing Developments, people knit and crochet garments and collect toys and food items that are distributed to the Residents of the Families' Housing Developments by the Staff. That's what CHARITY is about.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen to you sister! I too think we should just ignore the posts and not give them the attention they seem to thrive on.


Designer1234 said:


> There are 3 or 4 people on this forum who must be very unhappy - one or two of them I don't even read their posts as they make me too frustrated. I can tell by the avatar that it will be a negative post before I even read the post.
> 
> For awhile I took them on and told them what I thought but that seems to be what they want. Now i ignore them.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm knitting a sweater for my grandson from Red Heart acrylic. I know, even if I could afford the wool, my daughter would throw it in the washer and ruin it anyway. Hopefully he won't catch fire and go up in smoke. There are mean people where ever we go, and Knitting Paradise is no exception. I think the one that got me the most, was a lady whose second language was English, was trying to make a point, and some nasty person made fun of her for her grammar. I have lived in foreign countries and know how hard it is to learn a new language, and have respect for those that make the effort of learning that countries language. Bad manners are bad manners with no way the candy coat them. I'm sorry you feel so bad. Don't pay attention to those that like to take you down.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

also a great many plastics are recycled to acrylic yarns


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't imagine anything for kids that can't be thrown in the washer and dryer. I've made many sweaters for GKs from acyrlics and they've been passed down the line many times (7 GKs, 3 greats). Still in circulation.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

If acrylic is such a big fire hazard, why do Walmart and other stores sell machine-knit hats made of acrylic yarn?


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm NOT a bully, though I have definite feelings on how we should be using our limited sources of petrochemicals...please hear me out.
> 
> Petrochemicals are for all intents and purposes based in "crude oil". While I live in one of the most oil rich county's in this country...there is another side of the fence. This valuable resource that we call "oil" has it's limits and it's needed by so many. It is an "energy" source, that one day will be depleted. Perhaps not in my lifetime...but in the near future.
> 
> ...


Whether it's an allergy or a myth, wool against my skin itches! 
I use whatever yarn I feel would make my pattern up the best. I use acrylic, but other fibers, too.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I also use mostly acrylic - it is easy care. Most young people nowadays do not have a clue as to how to hand wash and block woolen items. I once made a beautiful sweater for my SIL and she threw it in the washer and dryer. Needless to say, it came out not much larger than a doll's sweater. Alot of us are allergic or very sensitive to wool. I for one, can't stand the itchiness on my arm or neck. So it is acrylic for me. I really don't worry about all the naysayers. Just do your own thing and don't pay attention to the negative people!


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I don't know what was postdating but I do know this...I for my enjoyment. I use what ever yarn takes my fancy at the moment. I have used wool, acrylic, or cotton. Some times it's the Colorado that really attracts me, sometimes the feel. No one I have ever knit for has said anything about what the item was made of and if they they I certainly would never make anything for them again. Also most people just want to throw the items into the washer and forget about it. People have their own thoughts and opinnions and that's good their using using their brains, but that doesn't mean everyone agrees with them. If you knit because it makes you happy, then that's all that matters. I'm sorry for going off on a rant but most love to knitted or else why do it? I'm all for ignoreing those that want to impose their thoughts on everyone else. Knit and be and let your joy bring joy to those you knit for.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I live in Canada and use acrylic for lots of my winter wear -- it is warm. I doubt too may people get any colder weather than here when it is bitterly cold. I have made gifts for so many people and never once have I heard a problem and all my gifts are worn in the winter here.
> 
> It does make me frustrated that people can't enjoy the knitting and can't stop the judging. Best to ignore their posts. They are the ones with the problem in my opinion.


They are just trying to justify their own yarn snobbery.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Recently we were moving. I found sealed bins, Inside were baby and children's items I made for my children over 35 years ago. Almost all were Red Heart. They were in such good shape my grand daughters are now using them. Not everyone can buy expensive yarn. I have worked with some that everyone claims is the "best" and it irritated my hands.

Keep making your wonderful things. Don't let anyone stop you,


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I did not read the original posting, but I only knit with the cheapest wool I can find, I only knit for charity, and they are too grateful to receive the goods I knit, jerseys, hats,for kids and knee rugs for the elderly. I have a factory shop where I buy my wool. Something is better than nothing. Its obvious the "rich" only knit for themselves and will only wear expensive yarns, it must be an image thing. Keep knitting in acrylic. Love Maryann


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I often wonder why some people sit in judgment so easily. I would imagine that Red Heart is used just as much as may other yarns. Personally, I have used it for years for anything I want to wear well. I have knit sweaters, scarves hats, cowls, heavy socks, mittens - just about everything - and I have never once heard of anyone being burned by it. I knit or crochet 11 afghans last year for my family members most was in red heart worsted weight yarn. they don't lose their shape, they wear well, they can be washed. so lets leave poor Red Heart alone.
> 
> I don't go on the threads and knock people who use other yarns, so I wonder why people feel the need to knock one of the yarns I use.I have heard over and over how hard it is. It is perfectly okay for people to like one type of yarn over another. There is also the price factor. If you wash it it doesn't shrink, and softens beautifully.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Good, since that project, I haven't tried it again.


Designer1234 said:


> It does soften when washed -


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I too missed yesterdays forum posting - I must have been knitting some acrylic gloves and hats for our local mitten tree.
> Most people would rather have acrylic hats and gloves for themselves and children as they can be thrown in the washer and dryer without a disaster! I only wear acrylic myself now as every wool hat I have knitted has been washed by mistake!! Please stay  There are many here who would be saddened if you stopped sharing your knitting with us.


These are my thoughts exactly. Now I must get on with more mittens for our mitten tree.


----------



## threecentsshort (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I missed this topic yesterday. Just my thoughts on it. I usually buy any yarns I like, in the colors I like. Sometimes I pick out the pattern before hand & sometimes not. It always seems to work out So in regards to other options on what or what not to crochet with, ( I don't knit ) I figure that is their problem. They enjoy their's & I enjoy mine. Their is a mystery series out with the prime knitter name being " Pink". I can't remember the title of the series. I enjoy it very much except this seconderary character who basically gets in a " hissy fit " when a crocher is introduced. She can't seem to get why anyone would crochet when they could be knitting instead. Bring it down a level folks. You can express an option & leave it at that. You have no more control over my life than I do of yours!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Enjoy your break from this site, but please do hurry back....ignore the "greenies"...there is nothing wrong with acrylic, as that is all some people can afford to buy, and it has served me well for the past 62 years...it so versatile and looks great God bless you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

normancha said:


> The Homeless People have many faces. From time to time, my Housing Authority in partnership with City and County offices conducted massive interview sessions at the L.A. Convention Center, in which we saw 2000 - 3000 homeles people a day, and they were not only your regular, extremely low income people, but also our Disabled War Veterans, whole families living in a car due to jobs lost, working women, with children, that went through divorce and lost everything, young adults that were foster children and were left homeless as soon as they turned 18 y.o. and did not mean a monthly paycheck for the foster parents anymore, and the so many mentally and physically disabled people of all ages. Most of these people need everything, from shelter, food even if it is not steak, but plain canned soup or canned tuna and vegetables, medication, school supplies, toiletries, and YES, acrylic blankets, sweaters, and other garments. Some of my Supervisors and Co-Workers would go to Skid Row AND local public parks after midnight to find people (both single and whole families) to assist them. In our Senior's Public Housing Developments, people knit and crochet garments and collect toys and food items that are distributed to the Residents of the Families' Housing Developments by the Staff. That's what CHARITY is about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Please don't let the minority of we KPers win by leaving! I use a LOT of acrylic yarn and have never had anyone complain about it not being warm or soft or whatever. Use what you can afford and enjoy making things for others and yourself. But, please, whatever you do - don't leave!!!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Yarn snobs is perfect....I'm sure glad I missed that topic. But I'd hate to see anyone leave the forum over a few un-happy people like that. Don't let them run you off, we would miss you.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

When a topic gets hot, stay away from it and let the ranters rant. There is a link in your email topic notifications to stop watching all future post of that particular topic, use it!


----------



## mwatpon (May 12, 2013)

The post from yesterday is at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html

ON page 3 is where it begins to get nasty and unkind. As usual when any post on this forum gets nasty, it is because the two people on page 3 decide to chime in. Instead of being kind and expressing opinions, they both seem to use a choice of words that instigate and infuriate others. The words are hurtful,unkind, emotional, and deliberately critical. If someone disagrees with them, they will blast them both publicly and in PMs.

I'm so glad to see so many people finally speak up and state the obvious. This forum is filled with kind, knowledgeable people. It is time that the 2 and sometimes 3 people who incite others stop and take a look at the mean way they have of expressing their opinions.

Opinions are okay to have but don't be so mean spirited about it.

It is not all about the yarn bashing. Both of those posters show up on numerous other topics and are condescending to others.

I stopped reading KP for a long time because I made the remark once when ACRYLIC yarn was being bashed. I wrote "Oh, here we go again." I was so frustrated.

I probably shouldn't even write this but I am so tired of those mean spirited people.

So that is my opinion on this. And I do use all kinds of yarn whatever is right for the project and whatever I can afford.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is your knitting, use what you want. I do. To each his own.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I often wonder why some people sit in judgment so easily. I would imagine that Red Heart is used just as much as may other yarns. Personally, I have used it for years for anything I want to wear well. I have knit sweaters, scarves hats, cowls, heavy socks, mittens - just about everything - and I have never once heard of anyone being burned by it. I knit or crochet 11 afghans last year for my family members most was in red heart worsted weight yarn. they don't lose their shape, they wear well, they can be washed. so lets leave poor Red Heart alone.
> 
> I don't go on the threads and knock people who use other yarns, so I wonder why people feel the need to knock one of the yarns I use.I have heard over and over how hard it is. It is perfectly okay for people to like one type of yarn over another. There is also the price factor. If you wash it it doesn't shrink, and softens beautifully.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

went on the link because i was curious(George?). it started out nice,then to decent,decadent,then out and out dangerous. i didn't con't because it was the same old same old about wools vs acrylic. whether you have an allergy or not,when it itches it itches. even red heart. i personally can't afford to spend $10 or more for a hank,when $10 will get me 2-4 skeins of the cheaper priced. that being said,if i had $10 and a hank of washable wool yarn is available and i loved the color i would buy?it i think. 

now to those who put people down because they don't speak or write PROPER English. COOL IT ! sometimes i have seen someone struggling on how to write their questions down. i have to look very carefully and slowly and can usually decipher their meanings. that doesn't make me better than they are. (their or there). which one do you want. doesn't make any difference as long the idea comes across. sometimes there is an explanation that gets me lost after a few words,but i know that it is simple to someone else. does that me dumb?NO just not as knowledgeable. 

we all know the differences between wools and acrylics. we know what they can or can't do. BUT LADIES EACH TO THEIR OWN. my conscience is very clear and i sleep very well at night. i don't need the WOOLERS to tell me it keeps people warmer or safer. just as i don't need the Acrylicers to tell me it is easier to use and clean. i will do as i want, with what i have, and what associations would like. 

NOW after all this,i hope the KPer who posted the first topic does as she pleases, and forget about DOWNERS. for those who have been slighted,ignore the rest. the rest of us are here for you. 

As most of my KorC goes to the less fortunate, i have a better feeling for my self. everyone can use Hats,Mittens,Scarfs in all sizes and for all sexes. HAVE A GOOD DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I, too, missed the original post but I agree with these comments. I have bought many a pair of inexpensive gloves and hats to donate to those in need. I am certain that all of them were made of acrylic. Does that make me a bad person because I put someone in peril while trying to do a good thing???? Isn't it true that most charities dealing with the elderly and the children actually ASK for synthetic items due to their washability? I, for one, will continue to buy what I can afford and will enjoy using it, be it a nice wool or a lovely soft acrylic baby yarn!!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

My deepest thank you and blessings to all your kindness and support. You are right. I will listen to misplaced criticism no more. Love and hugs to all!


----------



## saarlt (May 5, 2013)

albie said:


> went on the link because i was curious(George?). it started out nice,then to decent,decadent,then out and out dangerous. i didn't con't because it was the same old same old about wools vs acrylic. whether you have an allergy or not,when it itches it itches. even red heart. i personally can't afford to spend $10 or more for a hank,when $10 will get me 2-4 skeins of the cheaper priced. that being said,if i had $10 and a hank of washable wool yarn is available and i loved the color i would buy?it i think.
> 
> now to those who put people down because they don't speak or write PROPER English. COOL IT ! sometimes i have seen someone struggling on how to write their questions down. i have to look very carefully and slowly and can usually decipher their meanings. that doesn't make me better than they are. (their or there). which one do you want. doesn't make any difference as long the idea comes across. sometimes there is an explanation that gets me lost after a few words,but i know that it is simple to someone else. does that me dumb?NO just not as knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I have said my 2 cents worth before, I was very angry at these yarn snobs, my dear fellow knitter don't let a few old grumpy people get under your skin, maybe they have nothing better to do, (they know who they are).Instead of them being negative, maybe they should go visit the homeless and ask them for their opinion. We can sleep better knowing that we have given something to the less privilaged, bet they can't. Keep on doing what you are doing. God Bless you for your good work.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sorry it got nasty on KP. We had a saying when I was young, "Ignore the ignorant!" Which is exactly how we referred to people who were mean and nasty for no reason. It is fine to have your own opinion, but it is not fine to berate others for a choice that is not theirs. Continue to enjoy your choices and your knitting, regardless of your choice of yarn. I use what I prefer as, apparently, so do you. If others do not like it, they just don't like it. Don't leave because of mean people. There are lots of lovely, helpful people on this forum. Stay to engage with them. 

P.S. Too bad one can't just delete mean responses.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't leave I just have been for feel months .I pick and choose what I read.I read that one yesterdaybut didn't get upset .As most yarn I use is acrylic toobut given to our knitting and crocheter group.,we use what we get and make it all for the charities here in mpls.aloteveryyear alot goes outthe door like over three thousand pieces and all our appriciated. As we get many thank you cards from the groups and pictures of the children wearing them. we just enjoy our time togather yes we have some wool once in awhile but alot of us cannot handle wool and the ones that can get that yarn and the ones who use acrylic get that yarn.we are one great group and gets out house and liftsour spirit every Thursday morning.If some one miss or sick and gets back we are happy to see them and if they die we try get some of usgo to funeral.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you my dear, for your kind words. I will keep doing what I'm doing, Hugs to you. Bless.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry for some of the misspelling.didn't reread it before sending.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

LYTHAMSTANNES said:


> Good, since that project, I haven't tried it again.


I have used it for afghans for years, I always wash them before i give them away and it really does make a difference. I personally have never had a problem with the supersaver - but then I always wash what I make from it. It is strong, and a good thickness for afghans, hats etc.

that is just my opinion. I have no problem with others who don't agree as long as they don't put down people who for their own reasons use the Red heart. Some have trouble even affording Red Heart and we don't know their reasons. I am able to buy both but certainly for a lot of things i like the Red Heart. I just hate to see the 
judgmental "I am right and you are wrong' (and sometimes worse) posts - when they are not necessary.

You had a good reason for your opinion - others have agreed with you. -- If you have some left you might give it a try though -- wash it in a dishcloth soap or a machine soap -- I think you will find that it is much nicer than your experience showed. good luck whatever you decided to knit with!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Enjoy your break from this site, but please do hurry back....ignore the "greenies"...there is nothing wrong with acrylic, as that is all some people can afford to buy, and it has served me well for the past 62 years...it so versatile and looks great God bless you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow! I didn't see the original post but it sure sounds like it wasn't very nice. I too use acrylic yarn (mainly Red Heart). Partly because of the price, partly because of the availability, and partly because it is so easily washed and dryed. No one I have made anything for has every complained either.
Hopefully all the wonderful thoughts here will get through to one or two of those who think you MUST use wool only.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have used it for afghans for years, I always wash them before i give them away and it really does make a difference. I personally have never had a problem with the supersaver - but then I always wash what I make from it. It is strong, and a good thickness for afghans, hats etc.
> 
> that is just my opinion. I have no problem with others who don't agree as long as they don't put down people who for their own reasons use the Red heart. Some have trouble even affording Red Heart and we don't know their reasons. I am able to buy both but certainly for a lot of things i like the Red Heart. I just hate to see the
> judgmental "I am right and you are wrong' (and sometimes worse) posts - when they are not necessary.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mwatpon said:


> The post from yesterday is at
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be so bad if they would stop after one post. They keep going for post after post till they simply crowd out the moderate posters.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> My deepest thank you and blessings to all your kindness and support. You are right. I will listen to misplaced criticism no more. Love and hugs to all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

misellen said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if they would stop after one post. They keep going for post after post till they simply crowd out the moderate posters.


I think it is the fact that they act so superior and there for those who don't agree with them become inferior. I agree with you l00%


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

whataknitwit said:


> I missed the original post, I would like to see what it said, can anyone point me in the right direction?


original -sometimes nasty - thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212708-1.html


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Hope you do not disappear from this website of mostly wonderful, sharing, witty, creative people because someone wants to put down those who knit with acrylic. I love beautiful yarn but it is not always appropriate. I think a "natural fiber" baby gift would be such a burden to the recipient that it would never be used. The baby blankets, hats, and sweaters I have knitted from lovely, soft acrylic have been so happily received and used because of their capacity for being machine washed and dried. I can't imagine making a sofa throw that was not washable or a hat. After bouts of sweating while snow shoveling I have washed many hats. And who would want to lay out flat a giant wool throw to dry! LOL....my house isn't big enough for that. Pls don't quit KP.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

If you notice the fight is still going on from the yesterday thread. WOW is all I can say, what arrogant nasty people to belittle and condemn those that disagree with them.. The nasty ones did not even stay on topic, actually, I am not even sure they read the original posters post. Thank Goodness the majority of KP are here to offer help, suggestions and encouragement.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Has anyone never bought a sweater made from 100% acrylic???
> 
> I have, and am sure many have.
> 
> ...


LadySJK, You said it so well. I have nothing to add except "Don't let the turkeys get you down", and please stay with us.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> .................
> I just hate to see the
> judgmental "I am right and you are wrong' (and sometimes worse) posts - when they are not necessary. .................


Love your response!
Jane


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

JTM said:


> Love your response!
> Jane


Thanks Jane. seems to be my day to get involved - going to leave now as I hate it when I get drawn into these types of conversations. I just get tired of the people who think they are the only ones who have the right to tell others how they should act or what they should do. I have no problem with a different opinion than mine but don't tell me that my way is not worth anything and that is what happened on a couple of occasions here. We are all worthwhile and we all have a right to our opinions and we should be treated with respect. Especially when it is the same people over the over.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Jane. seems to be my day to get involved - going to leave now as I hate it when I get drawn into these types of conversations. I just get tired of the people who think they are the only ones who have the right to tell others how they should act or what they should do. I have no problem with a different opinion than mine but don't tell me that my way is not worth anything and that is what happened on a couple of occasions here. We are all worthwhile and we all have a right to our opinions and we should be treated with respect. Especially when it is the same people over the over.


 :thumbup: well said. Thank you.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Jane. seems to be my day to get involved - going to leave now as I hate it when I get drawn into these types of conversations. I just get tired of the people who think they are the only ones who have the right to tell others how they should act or what they should do. I have no problem with a different opinion than mine but don't tell me that my way is not worth anything and that is what happened on a couple of occasions here. We are all worthwhile and we all have a right to our opinions and we should be treated with respect. Especially when it is the same people over the over.


That's right, We can all agree to disagree!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

> ladysjk wrote:
> 
> It is about the joy,the creation, and the giving from your hands to theirs....KNIT on!


Oh, yes, that's what it's all about. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mwatpon (May 12, 2013)

AmyKnits,

I don't believe for a minute that you really clicked off of this. I think you were feeling the consequences of how badly you talk to people on here.

Yes, we all know when you're not on because there is no instigation going on. You incite people to argue.

You cause people to argue. You are the start of all the arguments on here.

So why don't you stop being condescending and rude and belittling to others. You have things to offer to this forum.

You just need to word your comments nicely.

Take a class in communication if necessary but do something.

We are all tired of your nastiness.

The majority of the women and men here want to have a nice forum to exchange information. They are tired of the ruckus that you start.

Think about it. Maybe you are wrong and you just don't want to admit it to yourself. If you really believe you're never wrong, you'll never grow up.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have used acrylic for years for my children and now my grand children. It is economical, easy care and comes in every colour you could ever desire. My children never complained about being cold and my grand daughter loves to wear her knitted sweaters to school. I have used wool for her for some special things but spending $50-$60 on a sweater for a 6 year old is just nuts in my book.

We have a responsibility to keep ourselves and our loved ones safe regardless of the clothing they are wearing. If you are wearing acrylic take care around open flames. 

I am not going to read the rest of this posting. I stopped at page one of 17 when I realised that yet again we were bashing each other over things that are just not worth the energy expenditure and will cause hurt t someone else.


----------



## mwatpon (May 12, 2013)

i agree



Linday said:


> I have used acrylic for years for my children and now my grand children. It is economical, easy care and comes in every colour you could ever desire. My children never complained about being cold and my grand daughter loves to wear her knitted sweaters to school. I have used wool for her for some special things but spending $50-$60 on a sweater for a 6 year old is just nuts in my book.
> 
> We have a responsibility to keep ourselves and our loved ones safe regardless of the clothing they are wearing. If you are wearing acrylic take care around open flames.
> 
> I am not going to read the rest of this posting. I stopped at page one of 17 when I realised that yet again we were bashing each other over things that are just not worth the energy expenditure and will cause hurt t someone else.


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I really think that we all should be a light not a judge. I love acrylic and will continue to knit with it for its economy, its range of colors, and its wearing forever. Imissed the original post, but nobody is going to change my mind about what I like. We are all individuals and entitled to our own agency.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to say that if you are knitting for charity, then knit in acrylic!! Homeless and lots of low income families and nursing homes wont have the luxury of hand washing items - they need to be able to be thrown into a washer and dryer!! Most people who receive knitted items and dont know a thing about yarn wont think twice about throwing it into the washer and dryer as well. 

Just my opinion.
Lucille


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I missed the topic, but reading all your posts today, agree, that it is better to give what you can afford, than not give at all.
I crochet baby shawls and hats for neonatal preemies, plus lots of blankets and afghans for friends and their babies, and scarves. There is no way i could afford to buy other than acrylic yarn........and everyone is very grateful. Let people do what they want, without feeling bad please.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


Oh dear! My own feeling would be knit with what you can afford and what suits the pattern you are using. Nobodies business but your own. If you enjoy knitting with acrylic - then do so, if you prefer natural fibres - good for you - use them. I don't understand why it matters so much to others as long as you enjoy your hobby and have fun with it. Not everyone can wear or afford natural fibres. I hope your mood improves soon. It can hurt to feel criticised when we are feeling low in mood and is hard to deal with any comments we perceive as negative, whether they were intended that way or not. If you are feeling low, please ensure you listen to your doctor. I wish you well and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

jrfromne said:


> I missed the original post but would like to say that I find no problem with using acrylics & especially for homeless shelters. Caring for wools could really present a problem not just in this instance but also for many other people. I use acrylics for that reason plus the expense of wools & wool blends. No doubt wool is warmer but any hat, scarf, etc is better than not having one. There are purists in all areas of life but fortunately most of them are kind enough to keep their opinions to themselves to avoid hurting someone else's feelings.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Acrylic yarns are long wearing, there are hundreds of choices of weights and types, it's comparatively low-cost and is washable and dry able and doesn't fade. If everybody would just let each other alone, we could enjoy this forum more. I'm sure 90% of the so called yarn snobs have *something* synthetic in their homes or closets. I know I do, and I love to work with natural fibers when I can, and that is not always. Just do what you like, and when a forum thread turns ugly, unwatch it and go on to something more positive.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

"As I get older I just find less humor in people who need to constantly correct you." All I can say to that, blessedinMO is AMEN!!! I find myself just staying away from such people. 

kwright, please try not to be so upset that you leave the forum for awhile. You are valuable to us and we certainly need a "mainstream" viewpoint such as yours to keep us all on track sometimes. 

I totally missed the discussion that upset you so very much. I don't know how I missed it, but I did. I am trying to decide if to go back and find it, or to save my self the worry and bother of reading things that i know bothered someone so much. Which will triumph, peace of mind, or curiosity? Time will tell.

Also, I want to tell you a true story. Difficult to believe, but true. 

I am a nurse anesthetist. This means that before I did my additional education and licensing for anesthesia, I spent some time as a "regular" nurse. I will never forget one of my first patients during that nursing time. She had a chest tube in place because she had a pneumothorax. This "pneumothorax" simply means there was air in her chest in a place that it did not belong. Air belongs in lungs, but not moving free and taking up space elsewhere in the chest. When such things happen, the misplaced air can actually take up so much space that the lungs can't expand with inhalation and, if it i s severe enough, there is even interference with the beating of the heart. Such a situation can have many causes, but most of them boil down to something from outside the body puncturing a hole into the chest wall. 

That is what happened to this poor, unfortunate woman. 

Can you guess what caused her to have a hole in her chest?

She was knitting and stood up for a minute. She tripped and fell, and impaled herself on the metal knitting needle. The metal knitting needle stuck into her chest and made a hole. 

Freaky, FREAKY accident. The sort of thing that "never happens" but it DID happen to her. 

Now, how many of us are going to seriously consider ceasing our use of knitting needles because there is a chance we might fall on them and get a hole in our chest, thus resulting in hospitalization, etc., etc., etc. ?

I have noticed several times that a few people get extremely intense about this subject or that on this forum. IT IS ONLY KNITTING !!! Knitting is great, it is true, but it is not like an organ transplant or antibiotics or something. It is knitting. We all need to chill a bit, I think. 

Don't leave us, even for a little while.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

KnitnSleep said:


> "As I get older I just find less humor in people who need to constantly correct you." All I can say to that, blessedinMO is AMEN!!! I find myself just staying away from such people.
> 
> kwright, please try not to be so upset that you leave the forum for awhile. You are valuable to us and we certainly need a "mainstream" viewpoint such as yours to keep us all on track sometimes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that. As I pointed out on the other thread, there is not a food on the market, or a product on the market that someone, somewhere has not had a mishap with. Our destiny is our destiny.

They are still preaching the "dangers" of the acrylic yarn on the other thread. I just sit here and wonder if any of them travel in a motor vehicle ... hello ... probably the product that is the most detrimental to our health and our lives ... but most of us get in our cars and head onto the roadways every day. We each need to live our lives the way we see fit and buy the yarn we wish to knit with. I can tell you if I were homeless and had nothing I would rather have a jacket that you knitted for me out of garbage bag strips than to have nothing at all.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Those bullies just couldn't not get the last word in yesterdays thread - it is amazing they have left this one to the sane people. What is wrong with these overbearing obnoxious know-it-all idiots anyway. Knit on friends.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I can pretty much guarantee you that those who knit for charity using high quality animal fiber are wasting their time and not giving anything, as homeless people don't have the means or knowhow to handwash delicate items, and all their donations are going in the trash after the first wash, leaving the homeless frustrated and without.

I'll stick with acrylic for charity so it actually makes a difference.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I use acrylics. I also use natural fibers. Sometimes I even <gasp> use combinations of the two.

I have never, ever, ever had anyone complain.

I have also been told specifically that "I'd love something you made for me, but I wouldn't know how to care for it. I'd mess it up."

Guess what they get? Something made from acrylic!

I am now also fascinated with using tercel. Talk about a yarn that defies logic: it's a man-made natural fiber made of wood, wears like iron, and feels like silk. Plus, for $26, you get a pound of yarn= that's 3360 yards!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's wrong with acrylic yarn? If I had to buy anything other than what Walmart sells, I would be in big trouble. Everything I knit or crochet is donated to someone in need. My huge stash of inhereted yarn from MIL saved me after 39 hours of back surgery. The yarn made dozens of lap-afghans for a nursing home.That was 6 years ago and I still have some to use. MIL would turn over in her grave. She didn't believe in doing anything for anyone. But her acrylic yarn sure went for a great cause. Please don't leave this site. The nasties will go somewhere else eventually.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mwatpon said:


> AmyKnits,
> 
> I don't believe for a minute that you really clicked off of this. I think you were feeling the consequences of how badly you talk to people on here.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Jane


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

You all have restored my faith in this forum. Thank you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Kwright..I have been here in KP a few years now and believe me this discussion comes up often from time to time.

Please do not let rude mean people hurt you.

I try to embrace all our differences and support others when I can agree or disagree.

I learned to crochet and knit with natural wool purchased from Woolworths, over 50years ago. I am pretty sure we paid $.40 cents per skein then. My grandmother always purchased my wool.
We also took finished pieces to the dry cleaners to be blocked.
Some I washed my self and destroyed the knitted/ crochet piece. UGH

Then magically in the 70's Acrylic appeared in 5 and dime stores...
Eureka ... no more ruined pieces lol I could wash everything I made.. and this was handy as by then I had a family of children.
I continued to use acrylic until about 10 years ago.
Then I discovered LYS, online shopping sales etc.

Now my take on acrylic or natural fiber will depend on the person or charity I will be knitting or crocheting for.

Yeah I get safety and in all my years never had any of my acrylic knitted /crochet go up in flames.
And there is no way I could count all the afghans, baby blanket sets, shawls, slippers etc. I have made over 50+ years.

Also when I crochet or knit a piece for my college age grand children, busy mothers or charity (No one in their right mind can knit for charity and have enough funds to do so?) which NEITHER will take care of the piece it is ALWAYS Acrylic.

Almost always for my hubby of 30 years and myself I prefer natural fibers.

For a special gift for a special friend adult family member I will splurge a bit and use a natural fiber. PERIOD end of discussion for me!

Not every one can afford natural fibers and do the best they can being on a retirement or fixed income as we are.

I have heard some in here be mean spirited about this discussion and they are the people I always ignore as they do NOT live in my shoes.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

In the time I have been on KP this type of thing has happened before. All of a sudden there are insults all over the types of yarn that we use. What does it really matter, getting nasty with someone does not change the way that person thinks, it just makes them very upset. I use acrylic yarn also, not all the time, but I do like it. These problems always seem to come up about yarn. Why?????

By the way, what was the name of the topic. I missed it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> page seven has a link from one of the posters


Thanks as I did read one of the bashing as people are so ready to bash if you don't think like they do about everything. So sad this forum has become battle ground!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> In the time I have been on KP this type of thing has happened before. All of a sudden there are insults all over the types of yarn that we use. What does it really matter, getting nasty with someone does not change the way that person thinks, it just makes them very upset. I use acrylic yarn also, not all the time, but I do like it. These problems always seem to come up about yarn. Why?????
> 
> By the way, what was the name of the topic. I missed it.


The thread was OMG the price of yarn, or there is the site given on page 7 of this thread. It is terrible reading!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

"By the way, what was the name of the topic. I missed it." Grandma_jo, the name of the topic was "OMG! Yarn prices." I couldn't resist and went to the topic, starting reading, and couldn't really believe all the back and forth. I have previously written a private message to one of the main instigators in this verbal battle and told her that to most of us, this isn't worth the intensity of her vituperative, self aggrandizing comments. I will not bother this time. 

It may offend you, but I have to say that I am only on page 12 out of the 24 already written and I must take a break from it all. It was offensive at first, but - as was mentioned already - this issue has come up before with similar verbalizations. It lacks shock value for me now. 

What has happened to me now as I read it though the offensive thread was totally unexpected... I started laughing to myself. Quietly at first, with some hesitation, then louder and louder. If you read this thread continuously, it reads like a situation comedy. The very fact that people would get all riled up over such stuff is akin to a modern day version of a "tempest in a teapot." Don't take it too seriously and it has real entertainment value.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

aussie joan said:


> Hi like you I missed it but I found it and read some of it,wish I hadn't some of the comments were completly over the top,when some kp get on their soap box it is enough to make you want to leave the site,there are a couple of kp whose posts I refuse to read, don't let it upset you knit with what suits you and do not feel guilty about it,stay on the site the goodies outnumber the baddies many times over,cheers


What was the name of the topic?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


Hi kwright and everyone, 
The "Report Issue" box at the bottom of every posting is for you to report problem postings. It is a monster to scan all postings, Just look at the 17 (+?) pages of support for kwright, so your use of the "Report Issue" box is a big help. Thank you. Moon Loomer
PS: Check the rules under "Help" in the header of every page.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry I missed the other topic you posted. I love knitting with acrylics. I have been knitting now for over 60 years. and ONLY use acrylics. I made many sweaters,afghans,ALL childrens
clothes with acrylics. The reason is that is Machine washable and dryable. The only thing is that I knit and crochet washcloth in 100% cotton. Some of my sweaters are 50 years old and still wearable. Don't let any one bully you. You do what is good for you. LOL Sara


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I like natural fibers, but I certainly use acrylic for somethings. All childrens items I make are made from acrylic, they are just easier to care for, most of the people they go to are just too busy to worry about whether or not something should be machine washed or not and definitely don't have time for the hand washing that so many fibers need. I also cannot justify the cost to make something for a child in natural fibers that they are going to out grow in a few months time in most cases. I have used some natural fibers for kids, but only superwash and only if I get it at an absolutely brilliant price, ie lower than acrylic. 
Hugs my dear, don't let them get to you, everyone has their own preferences and should not shove them down the throat of anyone else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> "By the way, what was the name of the topic. I missed it." Grandma_jo, the name of the topic was "OMG! Yarn prices." I couldn't resist and went to the topic, starting reading, and couldn't really believe all the back and forth. I have previously written a private message to one of the main instigators in this verbal battle and told her that to most of us, this isn't worth the intensity of her vituperative, self aggrandizing comments. I will not bother this time.
> 
> It may offend you, but I have to say that I am only on page 12 out of the 24 already written and I must take a break from it all. It was offensive at first, but - as was mentioned already - this issue has come up before with similar verbalizations. It lacks shock value for me now.
> 
> What has happened to me now as I read it though the offensive thread was totally unexpected... I started laughing to myself. Quietly at first, with some hesitation, then louder and louder. If you read this thread continuously, it reads like a situation comedy. The very fact that people would get all riled up over such stuff is akin to a modern day version of a "tempest in a teapot." Don't take it too seriously and it has real entertainment value.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234, bless you for your common sense. I just want you to know I have several sweaters made from acrylic yarn that still look like new in spite of many wearings that are anywhere from 35 to 5 years old. I love them and wouldn't part with them. I'm now in a place in my life where I could afford to buy "better" yarns, but I'm disappointed with the pilling and other problems, including care and the way "better" yarns don't seem to wear well. No doubt there are exceptions, but I haven't found them yet and, quite frankly, doubt I will spend much time looking.

I can understand someone's being traumatized by an unfortunate experience in life, we've all had them in one way or another, but I have a hard time giving a traumatized person license to pass that along by way of bashing others because of it. Well, enough said. You said it all so well :~).


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I use acrylic most of the time for other people as most people I know don't want special instructions for washing and drying. I know I have had some things stretch out when washed and don't want things like that to happen. I use cotton for the kitchen and washcloths as they could get melted on the stove if someone tries to use for potholder. If I make something for someone that is a wool blend I give the washing instructions found on the yarn paper to them. Only a few people that I know would do any special handling so acrylic seems best for me.I do have some nice linen blend that I plan to use for myself......


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mwatpon (May 12, 2013)

I agree it is terrible. But maybe maybe if enough people start speaking up, AmyKnits will stop being so mean.

For whatever reason, I have had it with her. She has said too many nasty things to too many people. She has hurt lots of feelings of people not just about acrylic yarn but about other things too.



Janeway said:


> The thread was OMG the price of yarn, or there is the site given on page 7 of this thread. It is terrible reading!


----------



## mwatpon (May 12, 2013)

AND I Like acrylic yarn. I like wool. I like all yarn. it is fun. It's happiness.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't mind anyone saying what they think - I say it takes "a lot of guts" to post it here - the ones I HATE, are the ones who PM you, because they lack intestinal fortitude.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry the discussion got hurtful. I'm sure it wasn't meant to be but sometimes people just don't think about what they say.

I, on the other hand, have a big gripe with many of the designer yarns. So, many of them don't wear well, don't wash well (even when they say they are washable), pill and stretch. I fell that this issue has taken the joy of knitting away from me at times.

I've used some acrylics that are great and others that have been such a disappointment. So, I try not to take what some yarn snobs say too seriously. 

I hope you change your mind about leaving the group even for a while. 

Susie


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to thank you all for your support. I feel better. Just to let you know, Ive had my B-12 shot, and I guess it is working. I was absolutely not expecting all the support that I received from all of you. I did my homework. I understand the concerns of all those who are worried about the flammability of acrylic yarn. I researched it, and what I found was that it has to be over 500°F for it to flame. If heated, it forms a bead, pulls away from the heat source, and forms a ball. There is it sticks to the skin. In any case, it is a burn. I get it, but I dont think it was designed as a fabric to be harmful; possibly, a new thread/yarn for making clothing more inexpensive.

As to the homeless, when you have nothing, anything that will make your life easier, is a good thing. Im not setting them up to be a human torch. I am simply trying to help in the only way that I can, and know that I tried. I buy them food. I know facial expressions for thankfulness, and the feeling of a giving heart. God knows my heart and intentions. However, most of what I make goes to cancer patients, and people who are ill. If you give to those that are infirm, acrylic is the yarn of choice unless you have eczema. It tends to irritate the eczema. 

I am going to post this to the 'OMG the prices...' Maybe it will calm them down. I am still going to use my yarn of choice and continue making my 'toe burners!!!'


----------



## saarlt (May 5, 2013)

kwright said:


> I want to thank you all for your support. I feel better. Just to let you know, Ive had my B-12 shot, and I guess it is working. I was absolutely not expecting all the support that I received from all of you. I did my homework. I understand the concerns of all those who are worried about the flammability of acrylic yarn. I researched it, and what I found was that it has to be over 500°F for it to flame. If heated, it forms a bead, pulls away from the heat source, and forms a ball. There is it sticks to the skin. In any case, it is a burn. I get it, but I dont think it was designed as a fabric to be harmful; possibly, a new thread/yarn for making clothing more inexpensive.
> 
> As to the homeless, when you have nothing, anything that will make your life easier, is a good thing. Im not setting them up to be a human torch. I am simply trying to help in the only way that I can, and know that I tried. I buy them food. I know facial expressions for thankfulness, and the feeling of a giving heart. God knows my heart and intentions. However, most of what I make goes to cancer patients, and people who are ill. If you give to those that are infirm, acrylic is the yarn of choice unless you have eczema. It tends to irritate the eczema.
> 
> I am going to post this to the 'OMG the prices...' Maybe it will calm them down. I am still going to use my yarn of choice and continue making my 'toe burners!!!'


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: an angel in our midst!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

kwright said:


> I want to thank you all for your support. I feel better. Just to let you know, Ive had my B-12 shot, and I guess it is working. I was absolutely not expecting all the support that I received from all of you. I did my homework. I understand the concerns of all those who are worried about the flammability of acrylic yarn. I researched it, and what I found was that it has to be over 500°F for it to flame. If heated, it forms a bead, pulls away from the heat source, and forms a ball. There is it sticks to the skin. In any case, it is a burn. I get it, but I dont think it was designed as a fabric to be harmful; possibly, a new thread/yarn for making clothing more inexpensive.
> 
> As to the homeless, when you have nothing, anything that will make your life easier, is a good thing. Im not setting them up to be a human torch. I am simply trying to help in the only way that I can, and know that I tried. I buy them food. I know facial expressions for thankfulness, and the feeling of a giving heart. God knows my heart and intentions. However, most of what I make goes to cancer patients, and people who are ill. If you give to those that are infirm, acrylic is the yarn of choice unless you have eczema. It tends to irritate the eczema.
> 
> I am going to post this to the 'OMG the prices...' Maybe it will calm them down. I am still going to use my yarn of choice and continue making my 'toe burners!!!'


You will be wasting your time posting over there ... they are still spewing their nastiness.

As far as acrylics are concerned, they talk like it happens all the time ... it doesn't ... I have never heard of it happening until Courier told her story ... I worked for a city for 20 years and our fire department never reported a case like that and my son-in-law is a firefighter in another city. When I asked him, he has also never seen it happen.

So, does or has it happened? I'm sure it has. But it is not a frequent occurrence by any means.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow... 19 pages on this subject. I missed the original post; it must have been a doozie.

I knit with what I can afford and that's all anyone can do. Period.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

They are now up to 27 pages. Here is my new bottom paragraph:


Maybe it will calm you down. However, I am still going to use my yarn of choice and continue making my 'toe burners!!!' Have a wonderful night, sleep well, and God bless you. He who has not sinned, be the one to throw the first stone.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a 16 yr old daughter. I refuse to clean her room or do her laundry. Mostly because she thinks laundry is for when you run out of clean clothes. So she washes her own. Everything I make for her is from acrylic yarns. I dont have to worry that the washer and dryer will ruin them. She loves her acrylic sweaters, dresses, hats, scarves etc. Her friends do also. They are constantly requesting a handmade item from me. Every gift is worn with pride. 

I also read on the other thread that acrylic items are tacky. Tacky items have nothing to do with the yarn being acrylic. I have seen some truly beautiful things made with acrylic yarns and some very tacky items made from natural fibers. As long as you knit or crochet with love it will show in the finished item no matter what type of yarn you use. I will continue to use acrylics as long as my fingers will allow me to do so and the people I knit and crochet for appreciate it!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

AMEM!!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I wish I could hug you!! Everyone should use their own judgement about what material to use when they knit.. I am almost totally an acrylic knitter..It's my own opinion that the yarn snobs are just people to be ignored.. I've sold hundreds and hundreds of hats knit with acrylic yarn and have NEVER had anyone complain.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

To all those who knit/crochet, use your own choice of yarn on whatever it is that you want to work on. Whatever is your choice that makes you happy. That is the truth of it all. It is all about.... HAPPY!!!! and does not itch. ;-)


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

jrfromne said:


> I missed the original post but would like to say that I find no problem with using acrylics & especially for homeless shelters. Caring for wools could really present a problem not just in this instance but also for many other people. I use acrylics for that reason plus the expense of wools & wool blends. No doubt wool is warmer but any hat, scarf, etc is better than not having one. There are purists in all areas of life but fortunately most of them are kind enough to keep their opinions to themselves to avoid hurting someone else's feelings.


This says it all. I always use acrylic and so did people who were knitting in the early 60's as it was seen as a revolutionary yarn that took wear and washing v well. xxx keep on knitting and ignore any nastiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

So very happy to hear you are feeling better and will continue your kindness and good work as well as not leaving us. Thank goodness the majority of us are here to help, share, and encourage not bully.


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, out of some morbid fascination, I read the original posts. And I see this morning there are even more. Here's a viewpoint from someone who doesn't participate much.
I'm still considering myself as a new knitter. I have so much to learn and I'm eager to learn it. I want to knit (and learn to crochet) beautiful things. I want to learn to design my own things too. I joined this forum because I thought it was a place to learn, a source for tips, techniques; someplace where I could get validation for my own attempts. Over the past couple of years there have been several verbal fights over several issues. I didn't get involved but still feel as if I was a target as I do knit with acrylic, and I do machine knit. This has stopped being a place where I want to come. I feel as if I need to be careful about what is posted. If I need to consider what I post, or how I post it, whether it's spelled correctly or the grammar is correct, I don't need to be here. I'm appalled and disgusted over what has happened. I can't believe there is no moderation on this forum. People being able to deliberately hurt others....there's enough hate in the world. I don't need it in my knitting too.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, you are right. There is enough hate in the world. But think about how much love there is too. How manywonderful peoplehave spoken out in support of those who were hurt. Most of us don't speak uncharitably to others who don't feel the same way we do about every subject. Most of us would rather get along with people, and if we can't we just ignorethe trouble makers. We continue on because we have learned that it is not possible to like everyone. We have learned that making someone unhappy doesn't make us happy. Please stay. Ignore the trouble makers. You know who they are. And if you don't, just read the first sentence or two of a post. If it seems mean go down to the next. A lot of us do that very thing.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I don't mind anyone saying what they think - I say it takes "a lot of guts" to post it here - the ones I HATE, are the ones who PM you, because they lack intestinal fortitude.


The time I sent a PM to one of the instigators of this type of nastiness, it was not because I lacked intestinal fortitude. Instead, it was because I was trying to be kind in telling my thoughts, but did not want to subject her to the discomfort that would follow by having everyone on this forum know that I had thought her behavior unacceptable.

Even people who say terrible things are human beings. Their feelings also matter. If you are trying to guide a loved child, you don't do it in such a way as to humiliate them.

Also, that PM - which was not to you - was written with kindness rather than rancor.

If someone sends you something nasty in a PM, that person should be reported.

Let's work together to keep this forum one of sharing and civility.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I, like some of the other KPers looked up and read the first posting. I did not respond right away to the overall subject and statements made whether they were made in love or dissatisfaction of other knitters. I will say, just me, I have used acrylic for my "in hand" projects. And as far back as I can remember Red Heart was always the tried and true yarn. I will still use RH, or other acrylics, mixed with other material or not. I also use other washable yarns. 

Over the years I do not think I ever used any type of wool or any other animal processed home spun material. There is a place not to far from where I live that does spinning and processing of animal hair. I have never been there. After saying all that, I, myself, have gloves, toboggins, scarves, headbands all made from acrylic yarn that I wear, myself. When it is cold outside I wear what I have on hand and do not get knit picky about what it is made out of. As long as I stay warm that is the idea. All of those items are better to have than "none" at all. And I am quite sure the street people and anyone else that has come upon hard times would say they same thing. 

If someone has a different kind of yarn or material to work up these important usable items it is certainly ok by me and I am sure it is ok with the people in need. I do what I can do and others, I am sure, do all they can do with what they have. To me that is charity 100%.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't post much here, but do read many of the posts. Just remember that most of the people are positive and helpful in their responses. Just a few take things too far. You get so you recognize the bullies and stay away from their posts. It is a shame that one simple question or observation can turn so nasty.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

bonster said:


> I didn't see the post but have seen others in the past with the same people (or person) blasting what others use and going totally off subject. I have even gotten nasty PM's from that person (which I feel is totally out of line). No one should be made to feel that they are bad people, hate the world, hate people, don't care about others, just because they use acrylics. I use acrylics (mostly Red Heart) and do mostly charity work. I use Red Heart for myself and friends and never have had an issue with it.
> 
> To the nasty people - get a life and don't try to tell others how to live theirs!
> 
> ...


If you get a PM from these nasty trolls, report them, for abuse, lets get rid of them once and for all. Everyone has a right for their opinion, but you dont get nasty - its done deliberate


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> What was the name of the topic?


OMG yarn price


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

mwatpon said:


> AmyKnits,
> 
> I don't believe for a minute that you really clicked off of this. I think you were feeling the consequences of how badly you talk to people on here.
> 
> ...


That is so unfair on Amyknits, she has her own opinions like the rest of us BUT she is never nasty


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> The time I sent a PM to one of the instigators of this type of nastiness, it was not because I lacked intestinal fortitude. Instead, it was because I was trying to be kind in telling my thoughts, but did not want to subject her to the discomfort that would follow by having everyone on this forum know that I had thought her behavior unacceptable.
> 
> Even people who say terrible things are human beings. Their feelings also matter. If you are trying to guide a loved child, you don't do it in such a way as to humiliate them.
> 
> ...


This is good advice; however Admin does nothing to their "pets" as I have reported several people for offensive language or just being rude, but Admin never replied. So much for rules!

I have become just as nasty as those "pets" & one person on this thread constantly slams me, but thinks she solves all problems with her opinions! She tells everyone to ignore me as I'm stupid! If you read the posts she rears her ugly head then disappears when people get "hot" with her.

Just telling it as it is as everyone can read for themselves!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> That is so unfair on Amyknits, she has her own opinions like the rest of us BUT she is never nasty


True, as Amyknits has helped me with knitting & PM'd me & is on sweet lady.

I get slammed for my opinions too, but why can't I have opinions if everyone else has theirs?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara2010 said:


> Well, out of some morbid fascination, I read the original posts. And I see this morning there are even more. Here's a viewpoint from someone who doesn't participate much.
> I'm still considering myself as a new knitter. I have so much to learn and I'm eager to learn it. I want to knit (and learn to crochet) beautiful things. I want to learn to design my own things too. I joined this forum because I thought it was a place to learn, a source for tips, techniques; someplace where I could get validation for my own attempts. Over the past couple of years there have been several verbal fights over several issues. I didn't get involved but still feel as if I was a target as I do knit with acrylic, and I do machine knit. This has stopped being a place where I want to come. I feel as if I need to be careful about what is posted. If I need to consider what I post, or how I post it, whether it's spelled correctly or the grammar is correct, I don't need to be here. I'm appalled and disgusted over what has happened. I can't believe there is no moderation on this forum. People being able to deliberately hurt others....there's enough hate in the world. I don't need it in my knitting too.


Well said, thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a yarn snob but would never feel the need to put anyone down for the yarn they use.

Some can not afford expensive yarns and don't feel the need to put them down. Many charities ask that you use acrylic's.

To me it doesn't make any differance what yarn you use as you are knitting it to help others.

That being said Amyknits is a very kind and caring person and was only stating what she feels and did it in a nice way. Other person took offence to it. 

then others joined in which I felt was unnecessary. I think some are just looking for a reason to start a fight.

Think we should all just step away for a bit before we post and think about what we want to say. May be a better way to not go over board about subject.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think you have read any of her comments, she and one other are a nasty piece of work, had respect for them as knitters, but alas that respect has gone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Barbara2010 said:


> Well, out of some morbid fascination, I read the original posts. And I see this morning there are even more. Here's a viewpoint from someone who doesn't participate much.
> I'm still considering myself as a new knitter. I have so much to learn and I'm eager to learn it. I want to knit (and learn to crochet) beautiful things. I want to learn to design my own things too. I joined this forum because I thought it was a place to learn, a source for tips, techniques; someplace where I could get validation for my own attempts. Over the past couple of years there have been several verbal fights over several issues. I didn't get involved but still feel as if I was a target as I do knit with acrylic, and I do machine knit. This has stopped being a place where I want to come. I feel as if I need to be careful about what is posted. If I need to consider what I post, or how I post it, whether it's spelled correctly or the grammar is correct, I don't need to be here. I'm appalled and disgusted over what has happened. I can't believe there is no moderation on this forum. People being able to deliberately hurt others....there's enough hate in the world. I don't need it in my knitting too.


I guess we could all ignore the negative- all knowing people but then we allow them to pick on new people, and others who are not as confident about how they do things --

Be proud of your work -- make your own choices, don't let someone else tell you what is right or wrong when it is just their opinion - sometimes a very narrow opinion.

We have had workshops teaching people how to make 'one of a kind projects- without patterns, but doing things out of the box. I have been told over my life that I should follow the 'rules' but the rules have evolved from people using their imagination and they have changed over time.

Have fun and don't let the naysayers bother you. It would be nice if there were moderators but that would have some negative aspects too.Rules and regulations which might be hard to accept -- this is the forum we have.

*Note*: I have removed part of my original post because on reading it it sounded as if I was giving a sermon. That was not what I meant to do. I agree with The Yarn Lady -- it is time to stand back and relax.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been told over my life that I should follow the 'rules' but the rules have evolved from people using their imagination and they have changed over time. 

Have fun and don't let the naysayers bother you.

So true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I don't think you have read any of her comments, she and one other are a nasty piece of work, had respect for them as knitters, but alas that respect has gone.


I read the whole site and that is just my opinion. You have a right to your opinion too.

We all have a right to say how we feel, not worth fighting over it either.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

And you opinion counts,


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am a yarn snob but would never feel the need to put anyone down for the yarn they use.
> 
> Some can not afford expensive yarns and don't feel the need to put them down. Many charities ask that you use acrylic's.
> 
> ...


-----------------------

I agree the Yarn Lady-- it is time to put it to rest. I just hope those who are thinking about leaving don't do so-- there are some wonderful people on this forum, and lots of wonderful information is here for our information.

You are a wonderful artist yourself and I am not surprised that you feel people should make their own decisions.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG! Aren't we all grownups and isn't it time we acted like one? yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you don't have to be nasty to express it. So lets get on with it and do something constructive, like knitting. Enough said!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grammacat said:


> OMG! Aren't we all grownups and isn't it time we acted like one? yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you don't have to be nasty to express it. So lets get on with it and do something constructive, like knitting. Enough said!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, sorry you've been subject to hostile thoughts. I don't particularly like acrylic, but I use it for some purposes. It's especially good for babies & children, since you can just throw it in the wash.
If you have access to a computer you can get good deals online, even on wool. Lots of closeouts are only sold online & prices can well compare with WalMart.
Do what makes you happy. It's YOUR fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is good advice; however Admin does nothing to their "pets" as I have reported several people for offensive language or just being rude, but Admin never replied. So much for rules!
> 
> I have become just as nasty as those "pets" & one person on this thread constantly slams me, but thinks she solves all problems with her opinions! She tells everyone to ignore me as I'm stupid! If you read the posts she rears her ugly head then disappears when people get "hot" with her.
> 
> Just telling it as it is as everyone can read for themselves!


I was here from page one Janeway --


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> The time I sent a PM to one of the instigators of this type of nastiness, it was not because I lacked intestinal fortitude. Instead, it was because I was trying to be kind in telling my thoughts, but did not want to subject her to the discomfort that would follow by having everyone on this forum know that I had thought her behavior unacceptable.
> 
> Even people who say terrible things are human beings. Their feelings also matter. If you are trying to guide a loved child, you don't do it in such a way as to humiliate them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

grammacat said:


> OMG! Aren't we all grownups and isn't it time we acted like one? yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but you don't have to be nasty to express it. So lets get on with it and do something constructive, like knitting. Enough said!!!


Well...if we were drunken men in a bar we could take it out into the street and have a fist fight and roll around on the cement, wait for the police to be called and be hauled off to a cell. But since we're here we will have to wait for administration because we can't act like grownups, I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Well...if we were drunken men in a bar we could take it out into the street and have a fist fight and roll around on the cement, wait for the police to be called and be hauled off to a cell. But since we're here we will have to wait for administration because we can't act like grownups, I guess.


you are funny thanks for the laugh.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> If you notice the fight is still going on from the yesterday thread. WOW is all I can say, what arrogant nasty people to belittle and condemn those that disagree with them.. The nasty ones did not even stay on topic, actually, I am not even sure they read the original posters post. Thank Goodness the majority of KP are here to offer help, suggestions and encouragement.


what we CAN do is hit the "report issue" button at the bottom of their tirade post. That will alert Admin to the nastiness, right away.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

catcknitting said:


> Yes, you are right. There is enough hate in the world. But think about how much love there is too. How manywonderful peoplehave spoken out in support of those who were hurt. Most of us don't speak uncharitably to others who don't feel the same way we do about every subject. Most of us would rather get along with people, and if we can't we just ignorethe trouble makers. We continue on because we have learned that it is not possible to like everyone. We have learned that making someone unhappy doesn't make us happy. Please stay. Ignore the trouble makers. You know who they are. And if you don't, just read the first sentence or two of a post. If it seems mean go down to the next. A lot of us do that very thing.


There are so many nice people here who are kind and wonderful and willing to help others. Lets not let the negatives win over the positives about this group. We can just think about the negatives but 95% of this forum is full of wonderful people who are so willing to help the rest of us --

I deal with them all the time -- those who are willing to teach other members different classes in our workshop section. Most don't just teach one class some teach more than one or two -. 42 up until now with more to come next year -- all volunteer, all putting in hours of preparation -- and the students are wonderful-- they help each other, they appreciate the teachers and the work involved in the workshops. So many positives in comparison to the negatives - it is a shame to leave because of some of the posts.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

When I was 10 I told my mom I wanted to learn to knit. We went down to the store and she bought me a skein of Red Heart Wintuk yarn [red], size 8 knitting needles, and the Red Heart Learn to Knit book. Oh Joy! The yarn stood up to my repeated frogging. But, I did it! I made a hat-then everything else in the book. Knitting should be a joy for you, whatever kind of yarn you are using. Myfavorite sweater is made from Red Heart yarn. My mom made it for me when I was 18. Now, at 55, and a thousand miles away from my mom, I wear it when I am missing her. It is the famous[ or infamous] Starsky and Hutch pattern. Sweater has laasted through 2 marriages, 2 children [who have cuddled in it's warmth] and much drama. Knit what makes you happy, fufilled, and joyful. The fact that you use your knitting to touch other people's lives is so thoughtful. Do not let the yarn snobs make you feel bad about yourself and what you do. Bless.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> If you knit for the baby units of hospitals they prefer acrylic as it boils well apparently.


Not to mention another aspect of wool yarn. It sheds fibers. Even the very best merino sheds. And babies can inhale those fibers. That's the other reason some hospitals say no to wool, any % at all. Also for premies, their immune systems are not yet fully developed, thus they may have a reaction to wool.

Now, for baby, child, and charity items. Yes Courier, we know your DD (or is it DIL) somehow washes all her child's hand knits by hand, but the average mother will pick up anything the baby or child has hurled, peed, or poohed on and throw it into the washer on hot to make sure it's clean. And some superwash doesn't tolerate hot water. Regular wool will come out doll sized and felted. And just think of charity people who can finally wash their clothes somewhere. They will really love those mittens that now will only fit a child.

Pure, natural wool or silk for a child is, IMHO, not a good choice for Mom. She has too much other stuff to worry about.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

Do not let the "Yarn Snobs" get to you.
I am allergic to wool - any type, does not matter on how little the content I AM ALLERGIC TO WOOL!
As a consequence I have ALWAYS knitted/crochet using acrylic and other NON-wool substances.
Do what you like, give away what you make. I have yet to hear of any combustion happening from a knitted item (whether it be wool or otherwise). This is just snobbishness.
This forum is great for help with problems and encouragement to try new things. Do not give up on it because of a few narrow-minded persons.


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Well said. The yarn police were trying to convince me here that I was surely going to kill or maim some poor homeless person by knitting a Red Heart hat to keep them warm. The discussion started about the price of yarn. I wonder why some find it necessary to change the structure of a forum for their agenda. I also am getting tired of the overtones of 'I know so much better'.


Totally agree. Don't let the fun police get to you, best to ignore them and I know that is not easy. I am getting really worried about all the negativity on here and the trend seems to be 'attack' those that have a different opinion from yours or who do things differently. Maybe Admin should try and reign some of these trolls in, (I think that is the term used for those who browse sites and look to start rows and arguments at the drop of a hat). They are ruining this site for a lot of really fab people who only want to share ideas, inspire others and chat to each other. A serious lack of respect seems to abound around here lately. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Kwright..I have been here in KP a few years now and believe me this discussion comes up often from time to time.
> 
> Please do not let rude mean people hurt you.
> 
> ...


Indeed!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> They wont, keep an eye out for some nasty posts and make a note of the avatar name, you will find them deliberately always giving out rude comments, they are trolls, they have no interest in knitting, just to try and destroy this forum, So come on ladies, dont fall for their pathetic efforts, lets keep KP friendly and ignore the troublemaking bullies


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Why don't we all kill the conversation now.stop posting comments.This has gone on long enough and its getting stale. Thank you


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Why don't we all kill the conversation now.stop posting comments.This has gone on long enough and its getting stale. Thank you


This is constructive conversation attempting to keep our forum troll-safe. Now is when we need to assure each other.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

You should knit with whatever suits you! I would never presume to TELL someone what to use. I can barely keep track of myself and make my own decisions. Every choice we make has pros and cons. That's life, let's just do the best we can and not act like we are in a congressional session or something! We're better than that. :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> Well...if we were drunken men in a bar we could take it out into the street and have a fist fight and roll around on the cement, wait for the police to be called and be hauled off to a cell. But since we're here we will have to wait for administration because we can't act like grownups, I guess.


This gave me quite a chuckle as I was just thinking that the male members of KP never venture into these cat fights.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Barbara2010 said:


> Well, out of some morbid fascination, I read the original posts. And I see this morning there are even more. Here's a viewpoint from someone who doesn't participate much.
> I'm still considering myself as a new knitter. I have so much to learn and I'm eager to learn it. I want to knit (and learn to crochet) beautiful things. I want to learn to design my own things too. I joined this forum because I thought it was a place to learn, a source for tips, techniques; someplace where I could get validation for my own attempts. Over the past couple of years there have been several verbal fights over several issues. I didn't get involved but still feel as if I was a target as I do knit with acrylic, and I do machine knit. This has stopped being a place where I want to come. I feel as if I need to be careful about what is posted. If I need to consider what I post, or how I post it, whether it's spelled correctly or the grammar is correct, I don't need to be here. I'm appalled and disgusted over what has happened. I can't believe there is no moderation on this forum. People being able to deliberately hurt others....there's enough hate in the world. I don't need it in my knitting too.


While I certainly understand how you feel, I hate to see the good people like you be the ones to leave. At my age, 75, I suppose I'm somewhat cynical in my views. One of them is that ruckuses draw more viewers, hence more advertisers, and that is probably the bottom line for Admin. The other side of that coin is that it would be impossible for Admin to monitor every message 24/7, so it isn't realistic to expect that. Since we are all adults, his expectation is probably that we will police ourselves. Sadly, sometimes that simply doesn't work. The other option for us is to refuse to read or respond to folks who seek attention by going to extremes with their posts, and I am working on changing my ways to do exactly that :~).


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> While I certainly understand how you feel, I hate to see the good people like you be the ones to leave. At my age, 75, I suppose I'm somewhat cynical in my views. One of them is that ruckuses draw more viewers, hence more advertisers, and that is probably the bottom line for Admin. The other side of that coin is that it would be impossible for Admin to monitor every message 24/7, so it isn't realistic to expect that. Since we are all adults, his expectation is probably that we will police ourselves. Sadly, sometimes that simply doesn't work. The other option for us is to refuse to read or respond to folks who seek attention by going to extremes with their posts, and I am working on changing my ways to do exactly that :~).


The troll is back, but I have checked and Admin has cleaned up some of the offending posts.
Yah Admin. Thank you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I guess we could all ignore the negative- all knowing people but then we allow them to pick on new people, and others who are not as confident about how they do things --
> 
> Be proud of your work -- make your own choices, don't let someone else tell you what is right or wrong when it is just their opinion - sometimes a very narrow opinion.
> 
> ...


I surely do like the way you think and express yourself. Do you give lessons (other than object lessons) :~D?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> The troll is back, but I have checked and Admin has cleaned up some of the offending posts.
> Yah Admin. Thank you!


Thank you, galaxycraft. That's good news!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> While I certainly understand how you feel, I hate to see the good people like you be the ones to leave. At my age, 75, I suppose I'm somewhat cynical in my views. One of them is that ruckuses draw more viewers, hence more advertisers, and that is probably the bottom line for Admin. The other side of that coin is that it would be impossible for Admin to monitor every message 24/7, so it isn't realistic to expect that. Since we are all adults, his expectation is probably that we will police ourselves. Sadly, sometimes that simply doesn't work. The other option for us is to refuse to read or respond to folks who seek attention by going to extremes with their posts, and I am working on changing my ways to do exactly that :~).


You are so right ... it IS impossible for Admin (who I assume is probably one person) to keep up with all the posts. That's the reason that all the other forums I belong to have Moderators. This site could use some for sure!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> There are 3 or 4 people on this forum who must be very unhappy - one or two of them I don't even read their posts as they make me too frustrated. I can tell by the avatar that it will be a negative post before I even read the post.
> 
> For awhile I took them on and told them what I thought but that seems to be what they want. Now i ignore them.
> 
> ...


I agree, the best thing to do is ignore them. They feed on making others upset and angry. I would like to say, some of them are simply yarn snobs who delight in stirring up trouble. However, I believe one of them is in need of professional help. She gets so very angry and hostile and really does not have good control. Arguing with her is just aggravating the problem.


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> The troll is back, but I have checked and Admin has cleaned up some of the offending posts.
> Yah Admin. Thank you!


She is back on the original list spouting off garbage again, I wish admin would do more than eliminate some offensive posts, she should be banned from the forum for some of the things she has posted. Just my opinion, I love this forum and appreciate the help and comments and pictures very much, too bad someone tries to ruin it for everyone. Maybe if everyone ignores her she will go away :lol:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I'm coming in on the end of this discussion, as I've been sick with the flu for a few days...
I am so sorry to hear about this discussion and how heated it became.
Ladies/Gents... we are all here to learn about knitting, and to share our gifts with others and our knowledge with eachother.
Cannot we put aside our mean comments and accent on the positive, and LOVE eachother and others??? I knit for charity and and a few gifts for others. I do NOT spend big $$$ on my items as few people know how to care for fine knits, nor do they wish to. Acrylics are a product of our society!!! They are wonderful knits for children who outgrow them otherwise, or soil them so quickly that it's only practical to use them. Slippers are meant to be worn and machine washed. Lap throws and afghans sometimes are wrapped around someone who is sick, and accidents happen. No problem... throw them in the wash and they come out new and even softer! Who cares if an item costs $$$ to make, if a child loses it in a few days of wearing?
Many people find wool itchy (I among them) and cannot or will not wear them...remember telling mom "It's itchy!" when told to wear a sweater to school in the winter?
Come on, lets get back to the subject of knitting, sharing patterns and offering hard-earned advice!!! This is NOT a political platform!!!
You are welcome to you thoughts, but PLEASE, KEEP THEM TO YOURSELF, if they are mean or not meant to offer help or advice to a certain knitting project.
We have enough negativity in our lives... we DON'T need it here,
which is a lifeline for some of us!!!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

kwright, I love, Love, LOVE the photo. Thanks for the beautiful picture.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

knitnut86 said:


> She is back on the original list spouting off garbage again, I wish admin would do more than eliminate some offensive posts, she should be banned from the forum for some of the things she has posted. Just my opinion, I love this forum and appreciate the help and comments and pictures very much, too bad someone tries to ruin it for everyone. Maybe if everyone ignores her she will go away :lol:


But the flips side to consider...
Now that Admin is aware ... certain posters can/will be monitored.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> kwright, I love, Love, LOVE the photo. Thanks for the beautiful picture.


 :thumbup: Yah, was just going to say the same.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> The troll is back, but I have checked and Admin has cleaned up some of the offending posts.
> Yah Admin. Thank you!


I don't want to go back through all that garbage but I assume you are referring (at least in part) to the four letter words?


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

puss-in-boots said:


> Totally agree. Don't let the fun police get to you, best to ignore them and I know that is not easy. I am getting really worried about all the negativity on here and the trend seems to be 'attack' those that have a different opinion from yours or who do things differently. Maybe Admin should try and reign some of these trolls in, (I think that is the term used for those who browse sites and look to start rows and arguments at the drop of a hat). They are ruining this site for a lot of really fab people who only want to share ideas, inspire others and chat to each other. A serious lack of respect seems to abound around here lately.
> :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> I don't want to go back through all that garbage but I assume you are referring (at least in part) to the four letter words?


Yes, and a couple of others.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Yes, and a couple of others.


Yes, but she is still challenging our reading comprehension and calling people ignorant.

In all the other forums I have belonged to I do not believe we have ever had a new member come onto the board and manage to so effectively alienate so many members so quickly. Maybe she is going for a record


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Yes, but she is still challenging our reading comprehension and calling people ignorant.
> 
> In all the other forums I have belonged to I do not believe we have ever had a new member come onto the board and manage to so effectively alienate so many members so quickly. Maybe she is going for a record


Perhaps it is not really a new member but a previous one with a new name.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Perhaps it is not really a new member but a previous one with a new name.


I am thinking the same thing.
The topics and mannerism is the same, but toned down a bit in some responses.
But the person I am thinking of is just too self-centered to do this.
The timing is right - Though I could be wrong. 
A troll, is a troll, is a troll -- no matter what name they choose.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I am thinking the same thing.
> The topics and mannerism is the same, but toned down a bit in some responses.
> But the person I am thinking of is just too self-centered to do this.
> The timing is right - Though I could be wrong.
> A troll, is a troll, is a troll -- no matter what name they choose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been reading all the posts here and also some of what started all this. I do not understand how some of the women on here can be so catty and mean. When I first found KP I was delighted. Most of the time KP is what it should be, helpful and friendly and I have learned a lot over time and have offered advice at times too. I am now thinking maybe should just get off of KP for good. This has been upsetting to me and also to many others. And the amazing thing it is over a silly little thing called YARN.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Yarn is serious, but the argument was silly. Enjoy knitting! With whatever yarn you choose.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I have been reading all the posts here and also some of what started all this. I do not understand how some of the women on here can be so catty and mean. When I first found KP I was delighted. Most of the time KP is what it should be, helpful and friendly and I have learned a lot over time and have offered advice at times too. I am now thinking maybe should just get off of KP for good. This has been upsetting to me and also to many others. And the amazing thing it is over a silly little thing called YARN.


Don't you dare leave. :wink: 
Admin is working the situation, give them time to rectify the problem.
I am sure that the offenders have received warnings.
We have to remember to use the "report issue" button that is located at the bottom of the offending post.
But use it wisely. It is intended to be used in such cases as this.
Not the usual disagreement/debate type.
Those Admin sees as just being disagreeable and for us to deal with it ourselves.
And we normally do by just walking away.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't you dare leave. :wink:
> Admin is working the situation, give them time to rectify the problem.
> I am sure that the offenders have received warnings.
> We have to remember to use the "report issue" button that is located at the bottom of the offending post.
> ...


Well said! I, for one, would hate to see good members leave the site because of one disagreeable person.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, yesterday's post was stressful. I don't even have time to finish the projects for myself and my family, so I don't knit for charity. I'm not a big fan of Red Heart either, but after reading 31 pages of arguments and rude comments, I wanted to run out and buy a skein of Super Saver and knit a few hats for charity!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: 
What gets me is some think that "charity" only refers to the homeless street folks.
Or folks who are way down on their luck and only source of heat is a "rickety old electric heater". 
What an assumption. :roll: :roll:
We know better -- So Let's Knit On!! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol:
> What gets me is some think that "charity" only refers to the homeless street folks.
> Or folks who are way down on their luck and only source of heat is a "rickety old electric heater".
> What an assumption. :roll: :roll:


truly, me too,but I really think that a few of these people come with an agenda that has nothing whatever to do with knitting OR charity!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like Red Heart yarn. I have use Super Saver yarn for knitting a slipper pattern that I really like. I use two strands, one verigated and one plain and they come out with lots of body. They last about a year if worn a lot. I also have used it for sweaters and they will last longer than I will. The stuff wears like iron.

I just hope KP can get back to normal real soon. I resent people on here that get their jollies from thinking they are such big shots and have the right to cause a disaster and upset everyone.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I really like Red Heart yarn. I have use Super Saver yarn for knitting a slipper pattern that I really like.
> I use two strands, one verigated and one plain and they come out with lots of body. They last about a year if worn a lot.
> I also have used it for sweaters and they will last longer than I will. The stuff wears like iron.


I use 2 strands as well and last about 8 months or so.
But I wear them constantly.  :wink:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> truly, me too,but I really think that a few of these people come with an agenda that has nothing whatever to do with knitting OR charity!


I really do knit for the homeless men who come into the warming centers on the cold, cold nights for medical attention. I knit a hat, scarf and stuff a new pair of socks inside the hat and put everything in a zip lock bag. The Dr. and people on duty have never turned down my nasty acrylics and no one has sued me yet. But they do say 'thank you' as they take the box.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I really do knit for the homeless men who come into the warming centers on the cold, cold nights for medical attention. I knit a hat, scarf and stuff a new pair of socks inside the hat and put everything in a zip lock bag. The Dr. and people on duty have never turned down my nasty acrylics and no one has sued me yet. But they do say 'thank you' as they take the box.


What a kind thing to do. There are lots of us on here that have kind hearts.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I really like Red Heart yarn. I have use Super Saver yarn for knitting a slipper pattern that I really like. I use two strands, one verigated and one plain and they come out with lots of body. They last about a year if worn a lot. I also have used it for sweaters and they will last longer than I will. The stuff wears like iron.
> 
> I just hope KP can get back to normal real soon. I resent people on here that get their jollies from thinking they are such big shots and have the right to cause a disaster and upset everyone.


If this hits a 100 pages it will be split. Have not seen a split yet. I am on my 2nd sock of a RH yarn nice so far. I am looking for the grip stuff to put on the sole. Have 9 looms working, the mix of yarns is wow, and all look lovely and I am loveing the knitting. Moon Loomer


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I really do knit for the homeless men who come into the warming centers on the cold, cold nights for medical attention. I knit a hat, scarf and stuff a new pair of socks inside the hat and put everything in a zip lock bag. The Dr. and people on duty have never turned down my nasty acrylics and no one has sued me yet. But they do say 'thank you' as they take the box.


Bless you for it!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> The troll is back, but I have checked and Admin has cleaned up some of the offending posts.
> Yah Admin. Thank you!


I was just there and I saw all of the posts still there. And now some are even worse than before, PATHETIC.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I was just there and I saw all of the posts still there. And now some are even worse than before, PATHETIC.


The worst ones are gone from the last couple of days (from one offender). :wink:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I really do knit for the homeless men who come into the warming centers on the cold, cold nights for medical attention. I knit a hat, scarf and stuff a new pair of socks inside the hat and put everything in a zip lock bag. The Dr. and people on duty have never turned down my nasty acrylics and no one has sued me yet. But they do say 'thank you' as they take the box.


That is so thoughtful of you! Tonight I was at the nursing home, sewing up one of the lady's afghans, talking with them about the things they crocheted and knitted in the past. One lady used to make all her kids and grand kids clothes! They all used Red Heart yarn and some Mary Maxim. They don't care what I used to crochet their afghans; only that I did it for them.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> If this hits a 100 pages it will be split. Have not seen a split yet. I am on my 2nd sock of a RH yarn nice so far. I am looking for the grip stuff to put on the sole. Have 9 looms working, the mix of yarns is wow, and all look lovely and I am loveing the knitting. Moon Loomer


Amy Knits has mentioned a spray on product that you can spray on the bottoms of slippers, socks and scatter rugs that will stop slipping. I think she said you can get it at a hardware store.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Moon Loomer. Regia makes a nonslip, grip product to put on the bottom of slippers or you can use the puff paint. Both of these products are available in Michaels or any hobby/craft store. I have used the Regia product and it works very nicely and doesn't wash or peel off.


Grandma Jo said:


> Amy Knits has mentioned a spray on product that you can spray on the bottoms of slippers, socks and scatter rugs that will stop slipping. I think she said you can get it at a hardware store.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I am thinking the same thing.
> The topics and mannerism is the same, but toned down a bit in some responses.
> But the person I am thinking of is just too self-centered to do this.
> The timing is right - Though I could be wrong.
> A troll, is a troll, is a troll -- no matter what name they choose.


I got that feeling too. Eerie to see others thinking the same.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Wow, yesterday's post was stressful. I don't even have time to finish the projects for myself and my family, so I don't knit for charity. I'm not a big fan of Red Heart either, but after reading 31 pages of arguments and rude comments, I wanted to run out and buy a skein of Super Saver and knit a few hats for charity!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was here from page one Janeway --


You just have to respond to me--why can't you just leave me alone!


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

Only on page one of this forum - soooo glad I missed what must have been a horrible conversation! I'm happy that some can afford the really expensive yarns - RedHeart is what I personally can afford and after knitting many, many baby and child blankets and shawls, not once have I had a complaint about the yarn I used! Omigosh! I can't imagine having to sew a tag on something letting people know what yarn I used! LOL - my blankets and shawls wash and dry nicely - and stay pretty over many washings. It's alll a gift of love, they do the job they were made for and it makes people happy. To include me. Snobs need to create their own forum or something and leave the rest of us alone. Methinks it wouldn't have NEAR the number of people in it, OR near the love. OK - off my soapbox. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

E


GrammaJeannie said:


> Only on page one of this forum - soooo glad I missed what must have been a horrible conversation! I'm happy that some can afford the really expensive yarns - RedHeart is what I personally can afford and after knitting many, many baby and child blankets and shawls, not once have I had a complaint about the yarn I used! Omigosh! I can't imagine having to sew a tag on something letting people know what yarn I used! LOL - my blankets and shawls wash and dry nicely - and stay pretty over many washings. It's alll a gift of love, they do the job they were made for and it makes people happy. To include me. Snobs need to create their own forum or something and leave the rest of us alone. Methinks it wouldn't have NEAR the number of people in it, OR near the love. OK - off my soapbox. Grrrrrrr.


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Indeed I will. Thank you for the bright words.
> They help.


I am in the fortunate position of having used most every type of yarn and fiber, having owned a yarn shop in the past. I can be a yarn snob along with the best of them, however, I believe every yarn has a purpose. It's not all about budget because I have bought cashmere and angora for a song at times. It is about practically, use and ability to care for the item. If you have the time, patience, space to hand wash and spread flat to dry, then precious fibers may be for you. If you are thick skinned, you can give them as gifts but you won't want to know how the recipient has cared for them 2 years later.
People with more limited time and resources or with children will prefer something that can be thrown into the 
washer and dryer and used frequently. Such as your slippers. Having warm feet is such a gift. Having beautiful slippers that are delicate sit in a drawer being too special to use is useless. As far as the homeless, can you see them going into a gas station or shelter wash room to hand wash their lovely mohair hat? And they will dry it where? Not to mention an afghan...Better to have something that wears well and can be thrown into a washer once in a while when they have a chance.
I think what you are making is wonderful; keep it up. The world needs more love and generosity. And never mind comments on any list. Love what you do.


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the dream of opening a used book store in the basement of the school bldg where I live - my son bought it and he mentioned it first -0) and that dream has grown, having talked to several people here in town (they say we have 197 - they lie LOL) - aaaannnnd - thinking there should be a coffee-center with donuts and some round tables....... for knitters and crocheters and anyone else who wants to sit with others of like mind and do whatever they do - a little selfish here - hoping someone will teach me to crochet . Slowly yarn and patterns can be acquired - traded for - printed off - etc - and this can be a "community gathering place" for sharing and learning new things. No snobs here, I guarantee - none of us are wealthy enough!
I personally have far more than enough books to start this out and I know at least 3 people who will come knit and crochet and cross-stitch and embroider - and will bring more with them! And THIS forum has sparked the dying ember of that dream!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I just wanted to let those who have continued to come and post in my defense. We are all gifted people, and we should be able to make what we want with whatever yarn we choose. If you are machine knitter, that is your choice, too. The end result is we are HAPPY making what we choose, in the manner we choose. 

For myself, I'll continue making house shoes for the sick and infirm using acrylic yarn. Thank you for helping me gain my own voice.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

kwright said:


> I just wanted to let those who have continued to come and post in my defense. We are all gifted people, and we should be able to make what we want with whatever yarn we choose. If you are machine knitter, that is your choice, too. The end result is we are HAPPY making what we choose, in the manner we choose.
> 
> For myself, I'll continue making house shoes for the sick and infirm using acrylic yarn. Thank you for helping me gain my own voice.


 :thumbup: You go girl!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

0


GrammaJeannie said:


> I have the dream of opening a used book store in the basement of the school bldg where I live - my son bought it and he mentioned it first -0) and that dream has grown, having talked to several people here in town (they say we have 197 - they lie LOL) - aaaannnnd - thinking there should be a coffee-center with donuts and some round tables....... for knitters and crocheters and anyone else who wants to sit with others of like mind and do whatever they do - a little selfish here - hoping someone will teach me to crochet . Slowly yarn and patterns can be acquired - traded for - printed off - etc - and this can be a "community gathering place" for sharing and learning new things. No snobs here, I guarantee - none of us are wealthy enough!
> I personally have far more than enough books to start this out and I know at least 3 people who will come knit and crochet and cross-stitch and embroider - and will bring more with them! And THIS forum has sparked the dying ember of that dream!


Work on that dream. Just imagine how you would feel if it came true? And so much love and warmth in what is a simple, workable, practical, theory put into practice. Jay


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you, peachy51. You're a 'peach.' (Bad pun. ;-)


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you Jay!!! I'm a procrastinator, esp when I have doubts - now I have butterflies and it's nearly 2am! LOL - I'm thinking I SHALL start cleaning out the two rooms and tiny "lobby" this week - so I can start carting down the books I've read, and stock the shelves already built in so I can see it coming to pass! Sitting here grinning! By summer maybe I can get the paperwork in order and start - altho it certainly will be "from scratch!" I have a sweet neighbor who is helping me paint my room and I'd BET she'd just love to help paint and decorate at least the first room to get started! Getting excited now!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You go girl


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

GrammaJeannie said:


> Thank you Jay!!! I'm a procrastinator, esp when I have doubts - now I have butterflies and it's nearly 2am! LOL - I'm thinking I SHALL start cleaning out the two rooms and tiny "lobby" this week - so I can start carting down the books I've read, and stock the shelves already built in so I can see it coming to pass! Sitting here grinning! By summer maybe I can get the paperwork in order and start - altho it certainly will be "from scratch!" I have a sweet neighbor who is helping me paint my room and I'd BET she'd just love to help paint and decorate at least the first room to get started! Getting excited now!


Well every encouragement to you. Just wish l lived closer so that l could be the first customer/friend/participant because it sounds lovely. Jay


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you Maryann! Gots two things to be excited about this night! Tomorrow I shall begin the car blanket/pillows on another forum and I honestly think I'll actually have time to get enough done for Christmas - things are tight this year and this is SUCH an easy thing to do - AND the lil shop I've dreamed of for years - never had a place - now I do. Feeling soooo much better than when I logged on!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

GrammaJeannie said:


> Thank you Jay!!! I'm a procrastinator, esp when I have doubts - now I have butterflies and it's nearly 2am! LOL - I'm thinking I SHALL start cleaning out the two rooms and tiny "lobby" this week - so I can start carting down the books I've read, and stock the shelves already built in so I can see it coming to pass! Sitting here grinning! By summer maybe I can get the paperwork in order and start - altho it certainly will be "from scratch!" I have a sweet neighbor who is helping me paint my room and I'd BET she'd just love to help paint and decorate at least the first room to get started! Getting excited now!


You should go for it. I've always lived by the theory that the turtle never gets anywhere without sticking his neck out! 

And don't get discouraged in the beginning. My daughter and I are in the process of starting a business and it has taken a while to get the legal and financial mumbo jumbo done to where we are even ready to order some inventory. But we are getting there and you will too.

I think your idea sounds wonderful and cozy ... wish I lived close enough to visit your shop and knit with you


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll try to keep posted, if anyone is interested in the progress  I have NO clue how to post pics, or I'd post before and after. God knows there's a ton of work to be done! The school closed and sold, and trust me, they didn't do much cleaning before the sale! Which is kinda why I've not done anything with it - very discouraging to walk down there and look at the mess. But now ---- welllllll..... "I can do this" ---- right? A bit "old" in some minds to be trying to start something like this - but this tiny town needs SOMEthing to get people talking to each other!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Take before and after pics, and one day you will learn how to post them,so says I who don't know how. Haha. New year resolution to learn


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

LMSO! Just read my horoscope (Yahoo) for this coming-up day! Soooo funny! For once, it's about right on and coupled with you wonderful people - sooo encouraging! Nite all - gots some planning to do! :-0 Don't know about all that "amazing energy" or "sparkly lights" LOL - but the rest of it....... Wellllll..... gots some work to do!  hmmm curious about those detours :-/


Pisces 2/19-3/20
Your amazing personal energy doesn't do anyone any good if you don't direct some portion of it internally. You deserve the best, and it's a good time for you to gift yourself with something nice.
daily extended
Fascinating detours threaten to sidetrack you at the moment. Don't let those sparkly lights and loud noises distract you from the road. If you can bring yourself to buckle down to the existing tasks at hand, you can accomplish a great deal now. And afterward, one of those alluring detours will still be available. So strap yourself and go for a ride. Don't forget to bring your favorite pal along with you.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I don't mind anyone saying what they think - I say it takes "a lot of guts" to post it here - the ones I HATE, are the ones who PM you, because they lack intestinal fortitude.


No kidding. I voiced an opinion, in a kind way, on a political subject. That is always open season on me, but I felt my post was said in a way that wouldn't hurt any one. It didn't, but people who differed with me, hung me by my thumbs until I was dead. Then, one of them pm'd me saying she really didn't think my comment was so bad and she apologized for something her friend said. She said she pm'd her friend to tell her to lose the venom. These two were on the same side of the boat tossing those who differed overboard. Interesting that she could bash me in public and then secretly apologize to me. Can't remember either of them now which is just as well. Just thought I'd tell you how some people are afraid to be decent in front of their cronies.


----------



## GrammaJeannie (Oct 7, 2013)

sounds like High School, or Jr Hi, to me.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

It is like junior high. I know because my daughter is in one. Nothing quite so venemous as a group of junior high girls...at least I thought that until I started reading OMG Yarn Prices. Strange. My daughter tries to rise above but it sometimes gets to her. I have to remind her that the problems that other people percieve in her are THEIR problems. Do not take them on. So when she was reading over my shoulder and she said "Wow. It sounds like lunch at school!" It made laugh. Sanity and enlightenment from a teenager. It's their problem let them keep it.


----------



## Gigigi52 (Nov 11, 2013)

I only joined in the last half hour but I can only say that I am allergic to wool. I could not knit with wool. There are 'elite' in every 'social group' but I have never seen it in knitting groups. Please continue with your charity work. Those who receive warm gifts cherish them. They do not care 'wool or acrylic'. And, just for the record, my daughter, the 32 year old 'fashionista' with 'brand label' clothing currently has a closet full of 'polyester'.....yes, polyester !!!!! Please stay. I haven't even gotten to know you


----------



## Gigigi52 (Nov 11, 2013)

I only joined in the last half hour but I can only say that I am allergic to wool. I could not knit with wool. There are 'elite' in every 'social group' but I have never seen it in knitting groups. Please continue with your charity work. Those who receive warm gifts cherish them. They do not care 'wool or acrylic'. And, just for the record, my daughter, the 32 year old 'fashionista' with 'brand label' clothing currently has a closet full of 'polyester'.....yes, polyester !!!!! Please stay. I haven't even gotten to know you


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gigigi52 said:


> I only joined in the last half hour but I can only say that I am allergic to wool. I could not knit with wool. There are 'elite' in every 'social group' but I have never seen it in knitting groups. Please continue with your charity work. Those who receive warm gifts cherish them. They do not care 'wool or acrylic'. And, just for the record, my daughter, the 32 year old 'fashionista' with 'brand label' clothing currently has a closet full of 'polyester'.....yes, polyester !!!!! Please stay. I haven't even gotten to know you


Welcome to KP! You will find many, many caring, helpful, courteous folks here. Just know that these little drama sessions raise their heads every once in a while.

I just need to learn to duct tape my fingers and quit responding to them. I think if we could all manage to do that, it wouldn't escalate so ... but sometimes I just can't help responding


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

kwright said:


> The posting yesterday that started as a discussion as a price thing, ended with a yarn bashing. All I use is acrylic yarn, and 99% of it is Red Heart Super Saver. I have a stash of maybe 2 1/2 bookcases full. All I knit are house shoes and an occasional shawl or afghan not hats or mittens. That is my claim to fame. I know I am in a not so good frame of mind, my doctor was concerned about it yesterday, but the whole thing has disturbed me. Not just that the acrylic yarn is subject to melting from heat, but the general hostility of it. Oh , yea, we convinced one more person to switch to natural fibers. I want to throw up. I have been knitting since I was 11 using acrylic. I have knitted hundreds of house shoes for people, who I do not think would be subject to getting near an open flame. My best friend was in the hospital last month for spilling boiling tea on both legs and feet. I know what burns look like. I'm going to take a break for a while from the forum. There are a few people for whom I am working on house shoes, that I intend to finish. Please understand that sometimes the hostility can be a bit much regardless of the intent of the message. You don't shoot the person you are intending to convert.


I feel badly you feel that way. I have felt that way on the forum sometime too. I use acrylic yarn nearly all the time myself. I do get put out when people say how great wool is. Personally, I don't care for it, and I don't want the responsibility of being careful when I wash it. I am generally very careful, but, sometimes we have mistakes. I have to agree it's unfair to judge what fiber someone chooses. Sometimes, it's not even a matter of price, simply a matter of preference. I LOVE bamboo. It's so soft. But, it stretches and doesn't stretch back, making it more trouble than it's worth, TO ME.

It makes me sad that you are upset and want to take a break. But, if you are not happy, I cannot say I blame you.

Are "house shoes" like slippers?? Yeah, I'm making some out of acrylic. I wouldn't bother with a more high end fiber. Plus, I have lots of partial skeins of acrylic. I KNOW my grandmother bought Red Heart Super Saver. I have lots of stuff she made. It has come a long way, by the way.

Good luck. Feel better.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I am in the fortunate position of having used most every type of yarn and fiber, having owned a yarn shop in the past. I can be a yarn snob along with the best of them, however, I believe every yarn has a purpose. It's not all about budget because I have bought cashmere and angora for a song at times. It is about practically, use and ability to care for the item. If you have the time, patience, space to hand wash and spread flat to dry, then precious fibers may be for you. If you are thick skinned, you can give them as gifts but you won't want to know how the recipient has cared for them 2 years later.
> People with more limited time and resources or with children will prefer something that can be thrown into the
> washer and dryer and used frequently. Such as your slippers. Having warm feet is such a gift. Having beautiful slippers that are delicate sit in a drawer being too special to use is useless. As far as the homeless, can you see them going into a gas station or shelter wash room to hand wash their lovely mohair hat? And they will dry it where? Not to mention an afghan...Better to have something that wears well and can be thrown into a washer once in a while when they have a chance.
> I think what you are making is wonderful; keep it up. The world needs more love and generosity. And never mind comments on any list. Love what you do.


Well said indeed!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Please don't take it to heart. There is nothing wrong with acrylic, if that is your choice. You know, millions must choose acrylic or craft stores wouldn't sell so much. I do love wools, and I do some spinning too, BUT there is nothing like acrylic for wearing like iron. great for family room afghans, slippers, pillows, dog blankets, and much more. Acrylic will melt if caught on fire, but most of the clothing we wear are synthetics, or mixed. Please try to ignore those who aren't so nice. There are more nice on this forum than nasty.


Totally agree with this post! I took a look at the 50+ pages of that other post. I couldn't stop reading!! It was like watching a train wreck -- horrified fascination.

We knitters are passionate about our craft, that's for sure. Everyone has preferences about their needles, which method of knitting you use, yarn choices, and the list goes on and on. It is one thing to state what your opinion is, but quite another to berate and harass someone because they don't agree with your opinion. Just like one knitter has a right to her opinion, another has a right to hers/his.

I think what bothered me the most about that thread was not the disagreement but the way that the disagreement devolved into disrespect. It had degraded from a simple discussion about yarn prices to something way over the cliff and respect for others choices and intelligence was thrown out the window.

Like someone said when the thread was compared to Jerry Springer, that thread made Jerry Springer look like Sesame Street (BTW, that made me bust my gut laughing when I read that).

As far as choices go, everyone has their own choices to make and I'm very ok with that. I'm just happy that we are all knitting!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Totally agree with this post! I took a look at the 50+ pages of that other post. I couldn't stop reading!! It was like watching a train wreck -- horrified fascination.
> 
> We knitters are passionate about our craft, that's for sure. Everyone has preferences about their needles, which method of knitting you use, yarn choices, and the list goes on and on. It is one thing to state what your opinion is, but quite another to berate and harass someone because they don't agree with your opinion. Just like one knitter has a right to her opinion, another has a right to hers/his.
> 
> ...


But that train wreck eventually evolved into a party last night and the attendees virtually drank, sang and were merry


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> But that train wreck eventually evolved into a party last night and the attendees virtually drank, sang and were merry


Yeah and DANCED too!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

And a good time was had by all. Best thread ever(acrylic of course)


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Yeah and DANCED too!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


Out of sheer curiosity, could you please direct me to the previous posting. I am being soooo nosey now, but am aghast to think this kind of thing is really going on and now I want to see it for myself. Had a look on the topics page, no sign of it, has it been removed completely or am I just blind. 
:roll:


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry could not get the link up. Go to page 7 of this thread and the link is on a post by Knitcrazydeborah. Strts getting nasty on page 3. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

And smack my hands, if I didn't just respond to her again ... bad, bad, bad hands!!!!!! :XD:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think arwenian put it best:

arwenian wrote:
I am in the fortunate position of having used most every type of yarn and fiber, having owned a yarn shop in the past. I can be a yarn snob along with the best of them, however, I believe every yarn has a purpose. It's not all about budget because I have bought cashmere and angora for a song at times. It is about practically, use and ability to care for the item..."

I love natural fibers, too. However, I am careful about my choices. I'm a low-on-the-spectrum intermediate knitter and I just don't think I have the skills yet to do a $40 hank of yarn justice. But if I did, I'm not sure I would habitually spend that kind of money on yarn, either, only for that special gift; I can't see myself spending that kind of money on myself. Natural fibers can be found on sale, I'm sure we all take advantage of any sales we find. That said, I'm not a lover of Red Heart. I don't like the way it feels on my skin. I have never knitted with Caron SS, but have crocheted with it. Can't stand it because its splitty. I do, however, love Rowan Encore which is an acrylic/wool blend. I like several other acrylic/wool blends.

Yes, I do have concerns about the melting properties of acrylic. I won't make pure acrylic cardis for my grandchildren, but use superwash or cotton blends instead. Paranoia on my part, I'm sure. But I do have more than a few idiosyncrasies! 

It's all about choices. It's your needles, your yarn and your choice. Like I said before, the important thing here is to just keep knitting!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> And smack my hands, if I didn't just respond to her again ... bad, bad, bad hands!!!!!! :XD:


Peachy, you just need to start drinking earlier today!!! ;-)


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, I've enjoyed our convo this afternoon, but my plants are not going to jump into the greenhouse on their own, so I must get out there and tend to them. 

And I need to get my hands away from the computer since they seem inclined to respond to "her" today :XD: 

I'll catch up with y'all later ... have a good evening :thumbup:


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope you're feeling better. It can be crushing when to interact with a community you enjoy and they take your enthusiasm as an opportunity to bash you. I hope it doesn't keep you from continuing to contribute.


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

Kimmielu said:


> Sorry could not get the link up. Go to page 7 of this thread and the link is on a post by Knitcrazydeborah. Strts getting nasty on page 3. Not for the faint of heart.


Found it!!!!!!!
Jaysus, whats been going on? 
Took me forever to read about 20 pages of constant abuse and utter rubbish. Couldn't take any more ........... so have bookmarked the rest of it for tomorrow, LOL. 
That party sounded like a hoot, sorry I missed it, would have loved a drink with you guys. 
As regards the negative ones on here, in my opinion they have waaaaay tooooo much time on their hands! A good paddle on the arse wouldn't go amiss on some of them.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I found the house shoe in progress that I had lost. It was in the trunk of my car. My step-son has had it for the last two weeks; he took my stuff from the car to the trunk. I even found my two sweaters that I keep in the car in case the weather changes. Yes, they are acrylic.

I currently have ten pairs of house shoes in various colors in progress, using acrylic yarn. I've got about 30 pairs to take to the hospital for the nurses when I get them organized. 

I had a good time at the virtual party last night. I notices she was back on the other post today. Such a shame. Her 'right' is the only one possible in her eyes. It must be hard to be so myopic that no one else has any choices. I guess I maybe need a LARGE red "A" on my shirt. But, we are in America, and I can use the yarn of my choice. I need to go listen to Neil Diamond's song "Coming to America." It's a good song. Get me a large glass of diet coke, which is toxic in some circles, and do my laundry. God Bless. I'll check back later.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

When she talked about me seriously injuring or killing my son over a post I put on as a joke about pie [I have lost 40 pounds and don't eat dessert anymore] I thought first to reply in anger but why? This problem is her problem.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

You must not be controlled by the toxic words of others.I use all types of yarn and that is my choice. It would be different if they were supplying your yarn. While we don't start out to hurt others our words can another person to be uncomfortable. This is such a great site for communication with others who share our love of crafts.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I see that the topic has just moved to a different place. This forum used to be fun and informative but now it very likely that any opinion that is expressed will be shot down and used to abuse people. This place used to be good now there are very few threads where you can actually learn something or find intelligent people who don't have an axe to grind. 

I find it really distressing that the bullies are gradually ruining this for the likes of us who just want to talk about our chosen craft. It is no good saying that it is the others who are abusive, it takes two to fight and both sides are pulling in extremely different directions, both absolutely certain that they are right and they really don't care about the damage they are potentially doing.

I will stick to any of the threads started by Stevieland or others who are only interested in knitting and communicating with others of a like mind. If you want to get into a fight, please do not enter these threads because you are not welcome.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

It would be fantastic if there was an ignore user function on this board.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

PauletteB. said:


> You must not be controlled by the toxic words of others.I use all types of yarn and that is my choice. It would be different if they were supplying your yarn. While we don't start out to hurt others our words can another person to be uncomfortable. This is such a great site for communication with others who share our love of crafts.


I saw some truely wonderlful hand tatting on here earlier. Have tried this before without much sucess, but think now that I am older and not so impatient should give it another go.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I see that the topic has just moved to a different place. This forum used to be fun and informative but now it very likely that any opinion that is expressed will be shot down and used to abuse people. This place used to be good now there are very few threads where you can actually learn something or find intelligent people who don't have an axe to grind.
> 
> I find it really distressing that the bullies are gradually ruining this for the likes of us who just want to talk about our chosen craft. It is no good saying that it is the others who are abusive, it takes two to fight and both sides are pulling in extremely different directions, both absolutely certain that they are right and they really don't care about the damage they are potentially doing.
> 
> I will stick to any of the threads started by Stevieland or others who are only interested in knitting and communicating with others of a like mind. If you want to get into a fight, please do not enter these threads because you are not welcome.


The bullies will not take over if we will all remember that there is a "Report Issue" button at the bottom of every post and we start using it. Admin needs to see that this is going on or they are going to lose members.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> The bullies will not take over if we will all remember that there is a "Report Issue" button at the bottom of every post and we start using it. Admin needs to see that this is going on or they are going to lose members.


What happens when we make a report? Do they check it out? Banish the poster?


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Kimmielu said:


> I saw some truely wonderlful hand tatting on here earlier. Have tried this before without much sucess, but think now that I am older and not so impatient should give it another go.


I have always wanted to try tatting. My grandmother used to make beautiful tatted items


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

RhondaStech said:


> I have always wanted to try tatting. My grandmother used to make beautiful tatted items


It was a beautiful red, full doily sized. My grandmother made some as well. Every lamp, candy dish, and knick-knack had their own beautful doily. To the library I go. I thought it would be pretty put in a frame and hung up.


----------



## Gigigi52 (Nov 11, 2013)

With great respect I would like to inform you that I do not have 'contact dermatitis' I cannot wear anything with wool in it. I was given a lovely pure cashmere sweater for Christmas one year and might as well have wrapped myself in a Brillo pad. I was told to 'put it in the freezer'. I did but it still felt like barb wire. The very same with wool slacks. Even with lining the waist band will drive me crazy. Do I become deathly ill ? No, I do not. I just must remove any clothing or even a blanket that has wool in it. Why would I wear wool ? So, as far as worrying about renewable resources, I say that I will ride a bicycle before giving up my acrylic. Opinions and lifestyles are fine. Education is fine. But expecting everyone to live your 'beliefs' is unreasonable and not for this forum. You have hurt the feelings of some very kind, charitable people for no reason than your 'opinion'. I also think that hiding behind the 'Third Rock From the Sun' as your place of residence allows you to be 'opinionated'.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Gigigi52 said:


> With great respect I would like to inform you that I do not have 'contact dermatitis' I cannot wear anything with wool in it. I was given a lovely pure cashmere sweater for Christmas one year and might as well have wrapped myself in a Brillo pad. I was told to 'put it in the freezer'. I did but it still felt like barb wire. The very same with wool slacks. Even with lining the waist band will drive me crazy. Do I become deathly ill ? No, I do not. I just must remove any clothing or even a blanket that has wool in it. Why would I wear wool ? So, as far as worrying about renewable resources, I say that I will ride a bicycle before giving up my acrylic. Opinions and lifestyles are fine. Education is fine. But expecting everyone to live your 'beliefs' is unreasonable and not for this forum. You have hurt the feelings of some very kind, charitable people for no reason than your 'opinion'. I also think that hiding behind the 'Third Rock From the Sun' as your place of residence allows you to be 'opinionated'.


Here we go again, more of the same. For the sake of all of our sanity I say who cares. Who cares whether you use acrylic or any other fibre. In the great scheme of things it just doesn't matter and why are you expending so much energy justifying yourself. All of you who will take an argument to the nthhhh degree for the sake of being right, just get a life.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a Knitter...I do what I want!!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I cannot wear wool or handle it. It makes me itch, as I posted earlier. So, I use what I use. Everyone, enjoy your knitting with the yarn of your choice, knitting the things that you like to knit. I buy what I choose and use a coupon usually when I do it. Live a long life and be happy. I hope this does not stir the pot to a boiling point. It needs to simmer on low or off.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

kwright said:


> I cannot wear wool or handle it. It makes me itch, as I posted earlier. So, I use what I use. Everyone, enjoy your knitting with the yarn of your choice, knitting the things that you like to knit. I buy what I choose and use a coupon usually when I do it. Live a long life and be happy. I hope this does not stir the pot to a boiling point. It needs to simmer on low or off.


Agree. Live by the needle and happily so. Use your yarn of choice and create, create, create. Cause that is the point.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Kathie said:


> I agree with both of you. That discussion was not nice. Besides telling people they were subjecting people to a possible fire hazard, on hats and mittens, ?? we were also told we weren't helping people unless things we knit were made of natural fibers. They claimed acrylic hats and mittens wouldn't help keep people warm. I live near Green Bay WI often referred to as "the frozen trundra" and I'm betting 95 percent of the people wear hats and mittens made of acrylic. I haven't heard of it being a problem. Anyway, aren't I better off making ten sets of acrylic hats and mittens for local kids who have none than one or two wool sets because that is all I can afford to make in that material. Don't let the know it all's get to you. Most of us live in the real world where we do the best we can with what we have.


------ LOVE THIS RESPONSE. I DROPPED OUT OF TWO QUILTING GUILDS BECAUSE OF THE "MIGHTIER THAN ME" ATTITUDE, TOOK ALL THE FUN OUT OF MAKING QUILTS. i do my crafts for the pleasure it gives me and the ones who recieve it...won't let the naysayers get me down, this time.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> ------ LOVE THIS RESPONSE. I DROPPED OUT OF TWO QUILTING GUILDS BECAUSE OF THE "MIGHTIER THAN ME" ATTITUDE, TOOK ALL THE FUN OUT OF MAKING QUILTS. i do my crafts for the pleasure it gives me and the ones who recieve it...won't let the naysayers get me down, this time.


 :-D You can learn a lot here. I love to go and look at the pictures of the finished projects. Beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Just click on unwatch and you will not receive any more posts on this subject or don't reply to the nasties in the first place then there will be no further conversation.


knitluck said:


> It would be fantastic if there was an ignore user function on this board.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Amy Knits has mentioned a spray on product that you can spray on the bottoms of slippers, socks and scatter rugs that will stop slipping. I think she said you can get it at a hardware store.


I just checked two of my hardware stores, the dipping and spray product are not on their shelves. I am going to check Michael's. Moon Loomer


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe the product is called Dip It. It is originally made to rubberize tool handles for a better grip.


Moon Loomer said:


> I just checked two of my hardware stores, the dipping and spray product are not on their shelves. I am going to check Michael's. Moon Loomer


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Here we go again, more of the same. For the sake of all of our sanity I say who cares. Who cares whether you use acrylic or any other fibre. In the great scheme of things it just doesn't matter and why are you expending so much energy justifying yourself. All of you who will take an argument to the nthhhh degree for the sake of being right, just get a life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

sunnybutterfly- You couldn't have said it better! They could be knitting or crocheting for a charity instead of arguing with everyone.


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> Wow, yesterday's post was stressful. I don't even have time to finish the projects for myself and my family, so I don't knit for charity. I'm not a big fan of Red Heart either, but after reading 31 pages of arguments and rude comments, I wanted to run out and buy a skein of Super Saver and knit a few hats for charity!


I love your way of thinking!! You go girl!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I just found the thread you are referring to. I already knew who some of the KPers would be and I understand their arguments. Those were more than simply argumentative comments. The word "vituperative" comes to mind.
> 
> I was not surprised by the comments but I would say that entire thread was a new "high" in "lows". Certainly more than just nasty.
> 
> ...


The voice of reason, well spoken! Thank you, Ann.

Have a great day


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Kimmielu said:


> What happens when we make a report? Do they check it out? Banish the poster?


They make them wear acrylic forever and ever.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

puss-in-boots said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, could you please direct me to the previous posting. I am being soooo nosey now, but am aghast to think this kind of thing is really going on and now I want to see it for myself. Had a look on the topics page, no sign of it, has it been removed completely or am I just blind.
> :roll:


Someone posted a link on an earlier page. I read about half of it and had to stop because I was getting a headache.

I use acrylic and will continue to do so. Right now my budget won't support the expensive yarns at the LYS (Local Yarn Shop).


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> They make them wear acrylic forever and ever.


  LOL!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Kimmielu wrote:
What happens when we make a report? Do they check it out? Banish the poster?



Tennessee.Gal said:


> They make them wear acrylic forever and ever.


And stand in direct sunlight.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> They make them wear acrylic forever and ever.


LOL I love it!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

grammacat said:


> Just click on unwatch and you will not receive any more posts on this subject or don't reply to the nasties in the first place then there will be no further conversation.


thanks for reminder of uinwatch, I use it frequently. wish I could just not respond to some, but there goes my foot in mouth again, and again. Do enjoy this forum and have learned so much from it.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I have learned a lot from this experience. I'm going to keep chugging along. Chu! Chu! I think I can! I think I can!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Gee, I missed the original posting and the criticisms, and so glad I did. Yarns made of manmade fibers are so easy to care for and wear so well, especially for footwear like slippers. The new Red Heart yarns are so much softer than they were 10 years ago and the color selection is fantastic. Do not lose heart over what you make for others, for what happens when they wear your gifts is beyond your responsibility. A homeless person does not have the means to give proper care to natural fibers. Many young mothers do not have the time or knowledge to give proper care to wool garments, and cannot afford to have them dry cleaned.
Have a Happy Holiday Season doing what you have been doing.


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

If one can afford and has access to buy the more expensive yarns, good for them! I use wool or cotton sometimes, but mostly I use acrylics. If that is what you wish to use, then go for it. Don't listen to anyone who says you shouldn't!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Kimmielu said:


> What happens when we make a report? Do they check it out? Banish the poster?


Click the "Help" button at the top of the page. That outlines the premise of this Forum. It will also guide your structure for the report of a "Issue". Try to say what is wrong with the post in question and do not toss "rocks" "Just the facts" as Joe Friday said. Keep Cool. Moon Loomer


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Moon Loomer said:


> Click the "Help" button at the top of the page. That outlines the premise of this Forum. It will also guide your structure for the report of a "Issue". Try to say what is wrong with the post in question and do not toss "rocks" "Just the facts" as Joe Friday said. Keep Cool. Moon Loomer


  Thank You!


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

I check the forum every night, but I guess I missed that comment you are all talking about.
I have never posted any pictures of my knitting or posted anything about anyone knitting as people are so nasty sometimes, I wonder if the no-alls ever make anything for the needy, I don't think so it would cost them too much $$$ to make with wool.
That is my 2cents.
Joyce xx


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been avoiding the forum lately because of this issue.
I have purchased ntural fiber yarns, but prefer to knit mostly in acrylic. As others have said, wool smells when wet, is heavy and pills... silk is hard to care for and delicate.
For my charity knitting and gifts for young & old, who wants to have to worry about fabric care? They are colorfast and as I said before... 90% of the ready-made items in stores are acrylic, millions of people wear them... don't hear too many stories about people burning to death because of their hat or mittens, sweater, slippers, socks, etc...
Why must we go thru this discusion all the time? It's stupid! Knit in whatever you want... don't tell others what to do!


----------



## joannaemerson (Apr 2, 2013)

😘👍


wlk4fun647 said:


> I have been avoiding the forum lately because of this issue.
> I have purchased ntural fiber yarns, but prefer to knit mostly in acrylic. As others have said, wool smells when wet, is heavy and pills... silk is hard to care for and delicate.
> For my charity knitting and gifts for young & old, who wants to have to worry about fabric care? They are colorfast and as I said before... 90% of the ready-made items in stores are acrylic, millions of people wear them... don't hear too many stories about people burning to death because of their hat or mittens, sweater, slippers, socks, etc...
> Why must we go thru this discusion all the time? It's stupid! Knit in whatever you want... don't tell others what to do!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I have been avoiding the forum lately because of this issue.
> I have purchased ntural fiber yarns, but prefer to knit mostly in acrylic. As others have said, wool smells when wet, is heavy and pills... silk is hard to care for and delicate.
> For my charity knitting and gifts for young & old, who wants to have to worry about fabric care? They are colorfast and as I said before... 90% of the ready-made items in stores are acrylic, millions of people wear them... don't hear too many stories about people burning to death because of their hat or mittens, sweater, slippers, socks, etc...
> Why must we go thru this discusion all the time? It's stupid! Knit in whatever you want... don't tell others what to do!


The person on this forum who was the nastiest about the use of acrylic yarns, if that is what you are referring to, has been banned and no longer has access. Apparently more than one person was banned at that time, but I'm not aware of who the others are, that's just what I was told by others. I don't think you'll have any further problems; please don't be intimidated by folks with extreme opinions. We aren't all like that :~).


----------

